# Waiting for Heatherette



## Susanne (Mar 10, 2008)

It is the same every month! The latest MAC collections have just been released (Fafi and Beauty Powder Blushes) and I am already excited about the next one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Who also can't wait to see and get Heatherette?
Why don't we wait together?


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 10, 2008)

i can't wait at all want so mant things!!! so excited xx


----------



## Ang9000 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey!! I want sooooo much stuff from Heatherette! I can already hear my credit card crying!


----------



## Winnie (Mar 10, 2008)

It's crazy isn't it? All I can think about is the next collection or my next trip into MAC where I might go and buy some more beauty powder blushes etc.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm excited for Heatherette although now we've seen the swatches my shopping list will be a bit smaller I think... I don't think some of the lipsticks will work that great on pale complexions. May change my mind again though!!

I'm going to London on 5th April so really hoping the rumours that it will be released then are true!


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 10, 2008)

Today at work was especially tedious, so I took the liberty of going though the Heatherette swatch thread again (when I should have been thinking about copyright) and picking out what I'm going to get. Shh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The colours and finishes of the beauty powders and eyeshadow trios don't look particularly exciting or unusual to me, but I know I'll be kicking myself if I don't get some of those fabulously garish compacts and cases!

I think I'll also start to worry more and more towards the release date that it won't be online and that it will all sell out before I can get my act together and order from Selfridges.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 10, 2008)

I really do hope that it is online as I dont have a selfridges near me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so fingers crossed its online


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 10, 2008)

Ive been waiting for this til i heard about it, and after seeing the swatches i get more and more excited everyday...
upto now i want

*Lipstick* 
- Lollipop Loving (G) - Mid-tone coral w/ subtle green gold iridescence (LE)
- Hollywood Nights (S) - Fuchsia pink (LE)
- Melrose Mood (AC) - pastel pink (LE) 
*Lipglass* 
- Sock Hop (C) - Soft mid-tone coral (LE)
- Style Minx (F) - Fuchsia pink (LE)
- Starlet Kiss (F) - Pastel pink (LE) 
*Eye Trio 1*

- Mood Ring (VP) - Pastel mint green (LE)
- Cloudburst (V) - True black w/subtle green pearlized pigments (Repromote from Blue Storm) (LE)
- Hoppin' (F)- Pastel peach (LE)

*Eye Trio 2*

- Baby Petals (S) - Pastel pink (LE)
- V.I.P. (V) - Mid-tone yellow pink LE)
- Cassette - Blackened eggplant - (LE) 
*Glitter*
- 3D Silver - Multi-reflective silver (Pro) 
*Pigment* 
- Jardin Aires (F) - Gilded peach w/ silver reflection (LE - Repromote from Strange Hybrid) 
*Beauty Powder* 
- Smooth Harmony - Medium golden bronze (LE - Repromote from Icon II: Diana Ross)
- Alpha Girl - Pink w/ gold nuances (LE) 
*Lashes* 
- She's Bad - Fishnet texture (patent finish) 
basically like 90% of the collection lol


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_ 
I think I'll also start to worry more and more towards the release date that it won't be online and that it will all sell out before I can get my act together and order from Selfridges. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
are you sure its not gonna be online?


----------



## foxynats (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winnie* 

 
_It's crazy isn't it? All I can think about is the next collection or my next trip into MAC._

 
^^ Same here honey


----------



## hkgirl (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxynats* 

 
_^^ Same here honey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
me too and after seeing swatches i've kind of narrowed my list as well.  i'm trying to convince myself that i don't need the e/s trios because i have so many e/s and close to the colors too but the packaging is so tempting. i love the colors of the lipglasses and will definitely get those but the packaging on the lipsticks are calling me too.  i'll really have to see them in person and go from there.  wish me luck.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 11, 2008)

This is what I hope to get if the order works:


*Lipstick*
- Hollywood Nights (S) - Fuchsia pink (LE)
- Melrose Mood (AC) - pastel pink (LE) 
*Lipglass* 
- Style Minx (F) - Fuchsia pink (LE)
- Starlet Kiss (F) - Pastel pink (LE) 
*Eye Trio 1*

- Mood Ring (VP) - Pastel mint green (LE)
- Cloudburst (V) - True black w/subtle green pearlized pigments (Repromote from Blue Storm) (LE)
- Hoppin' (F)- Pastel peach (LE) 
*Beauty Powder* 

- Smooth Harmony - Medium golden bronze (LE)
- Alpha Girl - Pink w/ gold nuances (LE) 


*Dual Edge Pencil* 
- Black Funk/Pop Blue - True black/turquoise w/ silver glitter (LE)


Thanks to the swatches and pictures you can see on specktra


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 11, 2008)

I only want a few things I think, which is good I have no money. I'm going to have to save up till it comes out now.


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_are you sure its not gonna be online?_

 
No, not at all. I'm just worried that it won't but with any luck it *will*. (Please, please, please!)


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 11, 2008)

i waaaant

melrose mood
lollipop loving 
hollywood nights lippies

sock hop starlet kiss lipglass

the pinky purple eyeshadows trio

alpha girl beauty powder 
and bad girl lashes and good girl too xxx


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 11, 2008)

I want..

L/G

Bonus Beat
Sockhop
Starlet Kiss

L/S

Melrose Mood
Hollywood Nights
Lollipop Loving

Heatherette Trio 1
Heatherette Trio 2

Good Girl Lashes

Before I was a bit blah about this collection but now I think I will like it more than Fafi


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 11, 2008)

So far I'm planning to get 

Trio 1 & 2 
the 3d glitter 
smooth harmony beauty powder 
she's bad lashes


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a long list of my wants! I think about this collection all the time. I got to see it in person at a mac counter close to me. I didnt get ot try the colors on but it is so much prettier in person! My bank account will be hurting!


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 11, 2008)

I think I just want

Lipsticks - Lollipoploving and Fleshpot.
Liplasses - Sock hop and Starlet Kiss.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Mar 11, 2008)

At the moment I want
Lipsticks- Lollipop Lovin', fleshpot (maybe)
Lipglasses- Sock Hop, Bonus Beat OR Scarlet Kiss
                Eye Trio 1
Beauty Powders- Smooth Harmony AND Alpha Girl
Pencil- Phone me/ Text me


----------



## Winnie (Mar 11, 2008)

My list is ever changing but at the moment I only want *Style Minx l/g. *Which is quite good for the bank balance! Though I know from experience that there is a huge chance I'll convince myself into buying something else.I want to check out Alpha girl in person because It might be too pale for my skin tone...will be a shame if it is because that packaging is oh-so-fab!


----------



## Jot (Mar 11, 2008)

Currently i'm planning to give this a miss - will be easier as its not in the regular MAC stores however that may change nearer the time


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 11, 2008)

At the moment, I'm only planning to get eye trio 2, Style Minx, Pink Pearl, Jardin Aires and Alpha Girl. I suspect, however, I'll get all excited when it comes out and add lots of things which I really don't need ...


----------



## Dani California (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_Currently i'm planning to give this a miss - will be easier as its not in the regular MAC stores however that may change nearer the time_

 
I'm exactly the same. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 will be hard to get hold of anyway, which is a shame. However, wait and see nearer the time though.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 11, 2008)

btw does anybody knows if they sell the DUO lash glue adhesive stuff for lashes, at MAC counters? its ALWAYS out of stock online and i dont wanna get the lashes if i cant find a way to get the glue


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_btw does anybody knows if they sell the DUO lash glue adhesive stuff for lashes, at MAC counters? its ALWAYS out of stock online and i dont wanna get the lashes if i cant find a way to get the glue_

 
I'm not sure but you can also buy it online here for a little bit cheaper...

Eye Beauty :: Adhesives, and Accessories


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2008)

Three more weeks...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I can save some more money.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 17, 2008)

I've read in the official Heatherette discussion that the NY pro store already got Heatherette yesterday. And l/s Melrose Mood and l/g Style Minx have been sold out today!

Must I be afraid now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really hope I will get everything I want!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 17, 2008)

I'll cry if I don't get what I want. I'm in London on the 5th April so it better be out then as rumoured, Selfridges will be my first stop!!


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 18, 2008)

I have enough money for Heatherette now I don't need to save, thanks to my generous dad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait now.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 18, 2008)

OMG, Heatherette is online on the US site now.

I am once more angry about the release delay!


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 18, 2008)

:-( its so frustrating


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 18, 2008)

i just want it all NOW!!!! im gonna post the looks n that on my blog later Glam-Beauty


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 18, 2008)

Holy crap was on the US site i spent ages filling up my basket and imagining it was all MINE!!!!!! LOL XXXX


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 18, 2008)

ARGHHH! I'm sooooo impatient, I need it all NOW!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 18, 2008)

OMG Iam sooooo excited, Ive never been this excited before over any collection!! I need it now lol.


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_Holy crap was on the US site i spent ages filling up my basket and imagining it was all MINE!!!!!! LOL XXXX_

 
Ha ha, that's so sweet! 

I had a good look at everything again now it's up on the US site and made a couple of changes to my wish list. I think I'm going to get both eyeshadow trios now, as well as a couple of the pigments and Alpha Girl.

There seems to have been so much conflicting information about the different pro store/counter/online US release dates that I'm wondering now if it will go up on the UK site earlier than we expect? Lately, some collections have been kind of slow appearing online but C Shock was a little early and more or less sold out by the time I looked at around 8am on the official release date so I'm now worrying weeks in advance ... .


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 18, 2008)

i agree that it will be early might come up on the tues or wed like fafi did!! i will have my credit card at the ready, ready to pounce!!!! 
i want so much fancy the smooth harmony beauty powder as well as alpha girl as it will be perfect for summer with a bit of a tan!!! xx


----------



## cuteymcpretty (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_I'm not sure but you can also buy it online here for a little bit cheaper...

Eye Beauty :: Adhesives, and Accessories_

 
you can buy the glue at stores, only thing is that we end up always being out of stock of it too!


----------



## cuteymcpretty (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_i agree that it will be early might come up on the tues or wed like fafi did!! i will have my credit card at the ready, ready to pounce!!!! 
i want so much fancy the smooth harmony beauty powder as well as alpha girl as it will be perfect for summer with a bit of a tan!!! xx_

 
as far as we've been told, it's not coming out earlier, still the start of april. but if it changes i'll be sure to let you all know on here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the fafi collection came out a day earlier online, it got released the next day in stores.. but in saying that.. sometimes the new collections come online a few days later so hmmm


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 19, 2008)

im working the weds 2nd and thurs 3rd dammit!!!! will need to leave my fiance a list i think so he can get them for me, or else i'll need to neglect my patients every now and again while i jump on the computer to shop lol xxx


----------



## Ang9000 (Mar 19, 2008)

I posted on the release dates thread but I'll post here too. I called Selfridges earlier & was told it's being released on the 10th. Im confused now!!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_Holy crap was on the US site i spent ages filling up my basket and imagining it was all MINE!!!!!! LOL XXXX_

 
haha i ALWAYS do this when new collections come out... glad im not the only one


----------



## foxynats (Mar 19, 2008)

Right i want this, and i want it *now*.. hehe...
Just had a look and i fancy:

Lollipop lovin and Hollywood nights l/s
Sock hop and style minx l/g
Phone Me/Text Me or NightRow/Front Hawk e/p
Alpha girl Beauty powder.
Quite like both pigments and both Trios too.

Eek.
My list sounds very expensive!!
xx


----------



## macaholic2912 (Mar 22, 2008)

just rang selfridges they said its being released the 10th


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 22, 2008)

yay i have purchased courtesy of ebay the two eyeshadow trios , alpha girl beauty powder and melrose mood lipstick, i hope they come before its released here or i will go into a panic worrying that if they don't come i will miss out lol the drama!!!!!


----------



## Ang9000 (Mar 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macaholic2912* 

 
_just rang selfridges they said its being released the 10th_

 
Which one did you ring?


----------



## Jot (Mar 25, 2008)

oh i've changed my mind now and decided i need stuff from this collection! wish it would hurry up x


----------



## Susanne (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_oh i've changed my mind now and decided i need stuff from this collection! wish it would hurry up x_

 






 Welcome to the Heatherette fans


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 25, 2008)

soo this should be out next week right?  i HOPE my boyfriend gets paid or he'll be in trouble haha , OMG i was out clubbing on sunday night, took one of my fafi lipsticks out and i almost cried because i thought i lost it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good job i didnt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol


----------



## Susanne (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_soo this should be out next week right?  i HOPE my boyfriend gets paid or he'll be in trouble haha , OMG i was out clubbing on sunday night, took one of my fafi lipsticks out and i almost cried because i thought i lost it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good job i didnt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol_

 
I heard April 5th for Germany and April 15th for UK.


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 25, 2008)

I wish it would come out now,  have the money sitting waiting in my bank and I can buy everything I want from this collection. Usually I don't have enough for everything I like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm so excited!


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Mar 25, 2008)

All this waiting is making my list grow more and more!

This is the last collection that I can sepnd quite a bit on So my list has grown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I already ordered Lollipop Loving, Smooth Harmony and Nighthawk/Front Row from some Specktra ladies so hopefully they will arrive before the collection is released.

I already know I want another backup of lollipop loving before I have even seen it-How crazy am I!? I just looooove corals and it looks so unique!

so when it is released I need to get;

Lollipop loving, sock hop, fleshpot, bonus beat, style minx, trio 1, phone me/text me, lola devine, she's good lashes and MAYBE alpha girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have lots of pink blushes though. Do you think I need Alpha Girl? What is the pigmentation and finish usually like on beauty powders? TIA

xx


----------



## Susanne (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHheartsMAC* 

 
_... and MAYBE alpha girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have lots of pink blushes though. Do you think I need Alpha Girl? What is the pigmentation and finish usually like on beauty powders? TIA

xx_

 
You cannot compare a BP to a regular blush. BPs are not so pigmented, they leave a sheer tint with a pearlescent finish. That's why you can use them all over your face or décolletage as well. I sometimes use them over a blush for a glamourous finish.

BTW: I have many pink blushes, too, but don't want to miss Alpha Girl


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 25, 2008)

my list has changed a bit, now i want:
alpha girl bp, 
smooth harmony bp,
hollywood nights l/s,
style minx l/g
lollipop loving l/s
sock hop l/g
jardin aires pigment

but i wont be able to get any of it if the collection is released on the 15th


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 25, 2008)

I think I'm going to get all the lipsticks and glosses, Alpha Girl, Trio 1 and Blackpunk/Pop Blue.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_You cannot compare a BP to a regular blush. BPs are not so pigmented, they leave a sheer tint with a pearlescent finish. That's why you can use them all over your face or décolletage as well. I sometimes use them over a blush for a glamourous finish.

BTW: I have many pink blushes, too, but don't want to miss Alpha Girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!
Gah!! You've convinced me I need this! Sounds perfect!! (I didn't need much persuading did I?!)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't wait much longer for this collection-it's driving me crazy!!


----------



## JesseVanity (Mar 26, 2008)

I got this email today;


Dear Jesse, Thank you for your response. 

We can confirm that MAC Heatherette Collection will be available online and in Selfridges stores from 3rd of April. 

If you need any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us. 

With kind regards 

Dominika Mazur
MAC Cosmetics Online Customer Services
0870 034 2999


----------



## melliquor (Mar 26, 2008)

We are all getting conflicting information.  I called Selfridges today and they said it isn't out until the 10th of April but aren't the collections always out on the first Thursday of the month?

I think I am going to call them on Wednesday next week and see if it is out and then call Thursday as well.  From the way everything sold out in the US, I want to get up there quick.  

I am so excited about this collection.  I haven't been into Mac much lately but I love the way Heatherette looks and the colours are amazing.  I am getting:

Lollipop Loving l/s
Hollywood Nights l/s
Melrose Mode l/s
Sock Hop l/g
Style Minx l/g
Starlet Kiss l/g
Bonus Beat l/g (maybe)
Eye Trio 1
Pink Pearl piggie
Smooth Harmony b/p
Alpha Girl b/p

I love beauty powders.  I must have about 10 of them.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 26, 2008)

My list has changed again now I want

All of the lipsticks
Bonus beat l/g
Sock hop l/g
Starlet kiss l/g
Trio 1
Trio 2
Pink pearl pigment
2 of the dual edge pencils (have not decided which ones yet)
Alpha Girl b/p (maybe)


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 27, 2008)

yayness i knew it would be the 3rd!!! got my cash at the ready!!!

i am waiting for from ebay
melrose mood
trio 1
trio 2
alpha girl

when it goes up online i want
lollipop loving
hollywood nights
style minx
starlet kiss
sock hop
smooth harmony 
good girl lashes
bad girl lashes
lola devine nail polish looks amazing will look great with bikini i bought
also going to get rollickin paint pot from fafi

(can i just say pink pearl is amazing as i already have it from years ago its beautiful)

so.... can't.... wait!!!! xx


----------



## Susanne (Mar 27, 2008)

I know I am impatient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I called the counter today again where I have ordered Heatherette. They confirmed April 5th.

I want to have:

Eye Trio 1
Hollywood Nights
Melrose Mood
Style Minx
Starlet Kiss
BP Alpha Girl
BP Smooth Harmony


----------



## Ang9000 (Mar 27, 2008)

I called Selfridges again yesterday & again was told the 10th. Going to call them again next week


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 27, 2008)

im going to london tuesday now so im going to go into selfridges and ask!


----------



## Ang9000 (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_im going to london tuesday now so im going to go into selfridges and ask!_

 
Try & see if you can speak to the manager, she might have more info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im emailing them again now


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_Try & see if you can speak to the manager, she might have more info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im emailing them again now_

 
ok will do!

i had a dream about heatherette last night!! i really need to get a life...lol


----------



## Jot (Mar 28, 2008)

i wish it would hurry up as i've gone from wanting nothing, to wanting a lipstick and gloss to now adding in a beauty powder!!! if we have to wait much more my list will keep growing x


----------



## Susanne (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_i wish it would hurry up as i've gone from wanting nothing, to wanting a lipstick and gloss to now adding in a beauty powder!!! if we have to wait much more my list will keep growing x_

 
Yep. I called the counter that will get Heatherette again today and changed my order one more time...Sigh. One more BP.

The money is here waiting to get changed into pink makeup!


----------



## Winnie (Mar 29, 2008)

I know, my list has grown too. Before I only wanted Style minx...but now I'm adding...
Hollywood Nights
Lollipop Lovin
Alpha Girl


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 29, 2008)

my list hasnt changed much like it did with fafi... but it feels like those in the US, canada etc have died down raving about heatherette.... i bet before heatherette comes out here, they'll all be getting ready for naughty nauticals etc.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_my list hasnt changed much like it did with fafi... but it feels like those in the US, canada etc have died down raving about heatherette.... i bet before heatherette comes out here, they'll all be getting ready for naughty nauticals etc._

 
Yep, like always


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 29, 2008)

I caved in and bought a BP on Ebay, I'm far too impatient!


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_my list hasnt changed much like it did with fafi... but it feels like those in the US, canada etc have died down raving about heatherette.... i bet before heatherette comes out here, they'll all be getting ready for naughty nauticals etc._

 
im getting a bit bored of heatherette already...still want loads though!!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_im getting a bit bored of heatherette already...still want loads though!!_

 
I am not getting "bored" of Heatherette, but I already "prepare" myself for Naughty Nauticals and the Dazzleglasses


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I am not getting "bored" of Heatherette, but I already "prepare" myself for Naughty Nauticals and the Dazzleglasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha very true.
i just feel like by the time a big collection comes out here we've already seen loads of haul posts and youtube videos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. i want heatherette now grrrrr


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_haha very true.
i just feel like by the time a big collection comes out here we've already seen loads of haul posts and youtube videos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. i want heatherette now grrrrr_

 
Yep, when we get a new collection here there is no surprise anymore... But that makes it easier for me to choose what I want!
I already have a wishlist when a collection comes out and it usually doesn't change when I see the products in real.


----------



## nunu (Mar 30, 2008)

my Heatherette list keeps changing too! I just can't wait to go ang get my stuff! 

Are both the Euristocrats collection and Dazzleglasses collection coming out with it too?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Are both the Euristocrats collection and Dazzleglasses collection coming out with it too?_

 
No. Euristocrats will come out now April 1st.

The Dazzleglasses one month later (May 1st) with Naughty Nauticals.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 30, 2008)

i cant beleive euroistrocrats is coming out with this!!!!! my list for heatherette is already worth nearly £200 and i want 1 or 2 lipsticks from euro


----------



## nunu (Mar 30, 2008)

Exactly!!! I thought i was going to be good this month and only pick up 2 lipsticks, 2 lipglosses and trio 1 from Heatherette so that i get a chance to spend some money on some of the permanent collection that i have been wanting for a while but didn't get a chance to because i always spend way to much in one collection :s


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 30, 2008)

If the euristocrats does come out with heatherette then I will have to cut back on some heatherette lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 30, 2008)

hopefully this week will be the week heatherette is released! im going to have to buy online rather than seeing the products in r/l. im still not 100% on what to get. im deff getting alpha girl and smooth harmony bp but im really undecided about the l/s and l/g and whether or not to get a trio. i really want hollywood nights and style minx but i wore fun n sexy and totally it on a night out last night and im not sure bright pink suits me :-S i also want to get jardin aires pigment and poss pink pearl but ive already got stars n rockets so im not sure. 
i had a job interview yesterday for thomas cook and got the job. the uniform is a blue colour with a blue neckscarf so i was thinking of maybe getting trio 1 for my new job. all the girls wear blue eyeliner by itself which i dont really fancy so i thought blue e/s would be the next best thing. im not sure how confident il feel with bright e/s seeing as ive never worn it but il give it a go! plus the packaging is goooorgeous!
i was hoping heatherette was going to be released by itself. its really difficult to spread my wishlist over two collections without spending a ridiculous amount of money!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i cant beleive euroistrocrats is coming out with this!!!!! my list for heatherette is already worth nearly £200 and i want 1 or 2 lipsticks from euro_

 
And don't forget that Viva Glam VI special edition will come out next week, too. I will definitely get the lipglass. And one lipstick from Euristocrats. 

I know why I save money for MAC every week!!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Exactly!!! I thought i was going to be good this month and only pick up 2 lipsticks, 2 lipglosses and trio 1 from Heatherette so that i get a chance to spend some money on some of the permanent collection that i have been wanting for a while but didn't get a chance to because i always spend way to much in one collection :s_

 
I still want the brush 182, but don't know where to take the money from - there are so many LE products coming out every month!


----------



## Winnie (Mar 30, 2008)

oh no, too many things at once! Still, at least Euristocrats are permanent! Oh dear, I feel a make up spree coming on...


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winnie* 

 
_Still, at least Euristocrats are permanent!_

 
That's why I just want Ramblas Red this month. Maybe some others later.


----------



## JesseVanity (Mar 30, 2008)

I hope Heatherette gets released online early like Fafi did. I'm going to pass on Naughty Nauticals, Euristocrats, and Dazzle Glasses and just buy Dress Camp from ebay.


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_i had a job interview yesterday for thomas cook and got the job. the uniform is a blue colour with a blue neckscarf so i was thinking of maybe getting trio 1 for my new job._

 
I like the reasoning here - it's for my job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congratulations on your new job; that's great news so soon after your trouble with the last place. I hope it goes really well for you.

I'm thinking that the Euristocrats launch won't make much difference to my Heatherette wish list as I'm not that into lipstick and if I can look at them later at a counter rather than take a guess by buying online, all the better if I decide I do fancy some of them after all.


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 30, 2008)

hey guys gor my trio 1 from the usa yesterday, its lovely the green colour is amazing very minty green , the black looks gorge in the pan and goes on really smooth but that and the peachy colour are nothing special, can't wait for the rest to arrive x


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 30, 2008)

how come euroistocrats is perm?  i thought it was just a euro exclusive meaning it would be LE


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_how come euroistocrats is perm?  i thought it was just a euro exclusive meaning it would be LE_

 





 But it is perm.


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 30, 2008)

Because Euroistocrats is permanent, I'm not going to get any this month. I may next month or when I get to Mac counter to look at the colours. I have loads of lipsticks and I'm getting all four from Heatherette I don't think I'll need anymore for a while.


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I like the reasoning here - it's for my job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congratulations on your new job; that's great news so soon after your trouble with the last place. I hope it goes really well for you.

I'm thinking that the Euristocrats launch won't make much difference to my Heatherette wish list as I'm not that into lipstick and if I can look at them later at a counter rather than take a guess by buying online, all the better if I decide I do fancy some of them after all._

 
im glad i managed to find a new job so quickly. i dont start until i get back from holiday which is a bonus. 
i need to rationalize spending so much money on heatherette to my boyfriend so a new job is a good excuse
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 31, 2008)

I keep looking on the MAC website, you never know
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Fafi was up early online. I want to get in early incase what I want sells out, there isn't a Selfridges here. I emailed MAC last week and they said it should be online sometime this week but didn't give an exact date like others got


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I keep looking on the MAC website, you never know
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've been doing exactly the same ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had another dream about it selling out so I must be in a right old panic!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 31, 2008)

lol ive been looking too!!! i think the earliest it will come online is tomorrow.

now that i know euristacrats is perm im gonna skip it till after heatherette.. thank god!!!


----------



## Jot (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I've been doing exactly the same ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had another dream about it selling out so I must be in a right old panic!_

 

i hadn't been on the mac site all weekend and i had a horrible thought that it might have gone up early and been sold out!!! and all this is for the collection i was going to give a miss to!!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 31, 2008)

I to keep going on the mac site to see if its on yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how sad of me lol. Iam of tomorrow so I can be online all day, I hope I dont miss it.


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 31, 2008)

im working all day thurs so hoping it goes on tomorrow or weds or i will cry x


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 31, 2008)

to be honest i dont think it will sell out straight away.. most probably after 4-5 days-ish
it seems mac has really been good to us this year by stocking more LE items, i remember last year when c-shock came out and it sold out in about 2 hours if that


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 31, 2008)

That's true - LE products have stayed in stock much longer than they used to. C-Shock really was the worst ever! Hopefully we'll all get what we're after when Heatherette comes out.


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 31, 2008)

I was thinking because Heatherette isn't at most MAC counters and only Selfridges there will be more stock for online?


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 31, 2008)

hopefully there will be... they should realise not EVERYBODY has money the day collections are released, when fafi came out i was ready to order hipness then i saw it sold out... til 10 mins later it was restocked and i was pissed off because they restocked it AFTER i ordered what i wanted.


----------



## JesseVanity (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm suprized more fafi things weren't sold out online, i thought loads of things would be be sold out pretty fast but most things are still avaliable now. I'm just worried that because heatherette is a selfridges exclusive more people will be buying it online and it will sell out quicker..


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 31, 2008)

yeh maybe it will... im surprised too with the fafi as its one of those 'big' collections like barbie.  If they still have the eyeshadow quad 1 when ive got my heatherette i may buy it (just for the cute packaging though!)


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 31, 2008)

p.s are any of you getting trio 2?
ive wanted it since i saw swatches (i do love trio 1 more) but i think the colours in trio 2 are very dupe-able but the packaging is too cute to pass on!!!

i really wanna start getting stuff from the perm line as my collection is mostly LE but i have no idea what to do?  im worries incase i do pass on it that it will sell out fast and i'll have no other chance to get it and i dont wanna pay loads on ebay but theres also something telling me i dont need it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ???


----------



## JesseVanity (Mar 31, 2008)

The N collection was taken down when fafi was put up, but maybe because most of it was sold out. I hope they leave fafi up too because I really want Nice vice and girl friendly p/p. 

I can't decide weither to get the trios or not.. both of them in my opinion are easily dupe able. Trio 1 could be duped for any highlight colour, aquadisiac and black tied from the permenant line and trio 2 could be duped again for any highlight colour, pink venus, and any dark purple from the permenant line.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_p.s are any of you getting trio 2?
ive wanted it since i saw swatches (i do love trio 1 more) but i think the colours in trio 2 are very dupe-able but the packaging is too cute to pass on!!!

i really wanna start getting stuff from the perm line as my collection is mostly LE but i have no idea what to do?  im worries incase i do pass on it that it will sell out fast and i'll have no other chance to get it and i dont wanna pay loads on ebay but theres also something telling me i dont need it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ???_

 
I can't make a decision for you, but I won't get Eye Trio 2 because I have many pink and purple shades from the perm line. And I am more a fan of single e/s and hope there will come more this year. I also love Trio 1 more and will hopefully get it. 
We only have April and can expect much more from MAC this year


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 31, 2008)

i bet it comes out tomorrow when im out all day in london. i feel a bit panicked that it might sell out before i have a chance to order anything...i really need to calm down! does anyone else get the panicked feeling when a new collection comes out online?


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 31, 2008)

i REALLY wanna pass on it but i dont in a way lol i know i dont really NEED it because theres plenty of pinks and purples in the perm line but i guess if i get trio 1 i will still have the cute packaging?

i keep changing my list, first it was about £95 then my boyfriend just got a new job and said he would get me more and it cost about £190 and i think thats a lil TOO much for makeup lol maybe if i was super rich but i guess im gonna have to sort out what i want as it will most probably be available this week

i cant beleive how many times i change my list of what i want when new collections come out


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_i bet it comes out tomorrow when im out all day in london. i feel a bit panicked that it might sell out before i have a chance to order anything...i really need to calm down! does anyone else get the panicked feeling when a new collection comes out online?_

 
dont worry about it hun!!! it wont sell out that fast, i have to wait till wednesday til i can put the money on my card lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




have you guys seen the packaging for neo-sci fi etc? HOT ORANGE PACKAGING!!!!! wow.. check the thread http://specktra.net/f250/neo-sci-fi-...83/index7.html


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh lovely i love the orange!!! i like the orange lippy and the pinky lipglass will be great for summer x


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_dont worry about it hun!!! it wont sell out that fast, i have to wait till wednesday til i can put the money on my card lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




have you guys seen the packaging for neo-sci fi etc? HOT ORANGE PACKAGING!!!!! wow.. check the thread http://specktra.net/f250/neo-sci-fi-...83/index7.html_

 
i just cant seem to be rational when it comes to buying mac for some reason lol


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_i just cant seem to be rational when it comes to buying mac for some reason lol_

 
I'm exactly the same


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I'm exactly the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
And me!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_i just cant seem to be rational when it comes to buying mac for some reason lol_

 
As we say in German: Welcome to the club


----------



## Ang9000 (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm starting to panic now!! I still can't decide if I should get trio 1 yet...eeek!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_I'm starting to panic now!! I still can't decide if I should get trio 1 yet...eeek!!_

 
Me neither! Fairly sure I'm not gonna get trio 2 but still stuck on 1. Hoping to see them in person though.


----------



## Ang9000 (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_Me neither! Fairly sure I'm not gonna get trio 2 but still stuck on 1. Hoping to see them in person though._

 
The thing is, like someone else said, the colours are easily duped. I already have black tied & a few highlighters so am I better off just spending my money on 1 turquoise perm colour


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_The thing is, like someone else said, the colours are easily duped. I already have black tied & a few highlighters so am I better off just spending my money on 1 turquoise perm colour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah the rational side of my brain says that too. I have alot of greens and turquoises already. Oh I really don't know!


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 31, 2008)

I've realised that although I'm not crazy about either of the trios, what I really want is the nice packaging, so as long as I have one of them, I'll be happy. (I suspect I'll get both, though ... ) Stupid I know, but as everyone has just agreed, MAC can really bring out the irrational in us all.


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 31, 2008)

looks like heatherette has been restocked on the us website


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 1, 2008)

Fingers crossed for today.


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 1, 2008)

I was trying out my new Jardin Aires last night (thanks, melliquor!) and it occurred to me that it seems a real shame that there are always lots of items which never get the special treatment of the LE packaging. I know Jardin Aires is a repromote and Pink Pearl is a pro colour which is always available anyway, but wouldn't it be nice to have pigments with LE packaging? Imagine Pink Pearl with a glossy pink lid with the Heatherette logo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The same goes for mascaras, fluidlines etc, which are rereleased/repromoted with new collections.


----------



## Jot (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_have you guys seen the packaging for neo-sci fi etc? HOT ORANGE PACKAGING!!!!! wow.. check the thread http://specktra.net/f250/neo-sci-fi-...83/index7.html_

 
Damn i'm a sucker for packaging! this looks great too X


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm unsure what to think about the orange packaging. I _quite_ like the shade, but I prefer orange _with_ another colour, preferably pink or red. I'll have to see it in front of me to know for sure but so far, I'm not crazy about the products either. That's a good thing for my purse though.


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 1, 2008)

i have a feeling it will be tomorrow!! i can't wait till i have them all in my hands lol. I received my trio 2 today and melrose mood lipstick and i love both. Trio 2 all the colours are gorgeous the vip pink is really nice and the veluxe pearl cassette is a gorgeous texture and blends well. melrose mood has a wonderful texture will try do a fotd today. x


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_i have a feeling it will be tomorrow!! i can't wait till i have them all in my hands lol. I received my trio 2 today and melrose mood lipstick and i love both. Trio 2 all the colours are gorgeous the vip pink is really nice and the veluxe pearl cassette is a gorgeous texture and blends well. melrose mood has a wonderful texture will try do a fotd today. x_

 

OH NOOO you make me want trio 2 now lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was gonna pass it because it can easily be duped but i dont know

i have a feeling tis tomorrow too


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 1, 2008)

I was going to pass on Trio 2 and just get Trio 1. I don't know now


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 1, 2008)

i really DONT wanna get trio 2.. i mean i dont wear pinks/purples that much but the palette is soo cute

I think i might pass on it and get other products instead and if they still have it online in a few weeks i might get it.. but if not its no loss really at least ill have trio 1


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 1, 2008)

I dont have that many pink and purple eyeshadows so I think I will get both of the trios, well I will if I can afford it. I dont really want to regret not buying anything.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 1, 2008)

i dont have many either but theres plenty in the perm line... GRRR i jst looked at someones haul and the trio 2 palette looks so pretty

i really need to decide FAST


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 1, 2008)

Euristocrats is up on the UK site. Hopefully heatherette will be on today..

M·A·C Cosmetics | Euristocrats


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesseVanity* 

 
_Euristocrats is up on the UK site. Hopefully heatherette will be on today..

M·A·C Cosmetics | Euristocrats_

 
God they all look gorgeous, I thought these were permenent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 1, 2008)

They're showing as LE at the moment; I thought there was some suggestion they would be permanent?


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 1, 2008)

I cant afford two collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 lol.


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_God they all look gorgeous, I thought these were permenent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?_

 

I heard that they were going to be permenant too. It looks like only 3 are going to be permenant and all the rest limited edition.


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 1, 2008)

Oooo I'm so tempted buy a few of those lipsticks! I dont know whether to buy any or not. I'm trying to stick to a budget.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 1, 2008)

i might get saint germaine as its the only one i like maybe costa chic but it all depends on money

i knew these were gonna be LE.. dont know why people said they would be perm


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 1, 2008)

The Fergie Viva Glam is up now, the song is up to download too. We must be getting Heatherette today.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 1, 2008)

the song isnt that bas actually... i thought it would be totally crap

i think heatherette might be on by tonight most likely.. seems like they are updating the site right now


----------



## Susanne (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_They're showing as LE at the moment; I thought there was some suggestion they would be permanent? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
That's what I've heard, too. We will see?


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 1, 2008)

I hope it is today, I have my card ready hehe.


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 1, 2008)

I've been busily clicking on refresh all day as if I had nothing better to do clicky, clicky, clicky ... I can't concentrate on my work, all because of some make-up!


----------



## melliquor (Apr 1, 2008)

Has anybody had any confirmation that heatherette is out on Thursday?  Just called Selfridges again and they said 10-11 April.  

Aughhhh....... I can't wait that long!!!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I've been busily clicking on refresh all day as if I had nothing better to do clicky, clicky, clicky ... I can't concentrate on my work, all because of some make-up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG I have been doing this to, how sad are wee lol.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 1, 2008)

i can only put money on my card tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol im gonna be soo excited walkin all the way home though  god we are all sad


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 1, 2008)

Ha ha!


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Has anybody had any confirmation that heatherette is out on Thursday? Just called Selfridges again and they said 10-11 April. 

Aughhhh....... I can't wait that long!!!!_

 

Everyone's been told different dates, i've heard the 3rd, 10th, 15th..who knows what it could end up being. I hope it comes online today though,  I can't wait much longer.


----------



## melliquor (Apr 1, 2008)

Is the Mac website slow for anybody?  Mine is soooo slow!


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Is the Mac website slow for anybody? Mine is soooo slow!_

 
Yeah slow for me aswell.
I'm another one who has refreshed all day


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 1, 2008)

We're probably going to crash the site before too long with all our frantic clicking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS refresh, refresh!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 1, 2008)

dont you think its amazing how we know when all the collections come out n everything? lol i think we are the ones who make everything sell out

i remember before specktra i didnt even know when collections came out, how long it was til they sold out etc.  I remember barbie was the first collection i was interested in... i thought id wait a few weeks for it and guess what? it sold out FAST and i ended up buying some stuff off ebay

i would hate to be a mac addict but now know about specktra etc. and not even know about these new collections

i guess we are just lucky


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm guessing that Heatherette might not be up till tomorrow or Thursday!
I wish they would just put it up already!!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 1, 2008)

I hate waiting about lol.


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 1, 2008)

I was worried that it would have gone up during the time it took me to drive home, do some food shopping and get back to my laptop, but we're all still waiting!


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 1, 2008)

I think it's too late for it to come on now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hopefully tomorrow...


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 1, 2008)

C-Shock went online either very late at night or very early in the morning - I've not given up hope yet!


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_C-Shock went online either very late at night or very early in the morning - I've not given up hope yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

oooh really? all I remember is both the n collection and fafi went up around 4 - 5 ish.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 1, 2008)

Iam not losing hope haha !!


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 1, 2008)

ive just got back from london. i went to selfridges and spoke to the assistant manager and she told me its not coming out until the 10th in selfridges and she didnt know when it would be online.
i asked her if theyd got the stock in yet and she wouldnt tell me.
i then went to harrods to do some mac shopping and i asked one of the ma's there if she had any idea about heatherette and she said it was being released on the 10th as well. i tried to get some info ladies.
when i was looking around the pet shop in harrods mohamed al fayed walked in! he had 5 bodyguards...it was sooo random! i was v.excited. i really need to get a life lol


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_ive just got back from london. i went to selfridges and spoke to the assistant manager and she told me its not coming out until the 10th in selfridges and she didnt know when it would be online.
i asked her if theyd got the stock in yet and she wouldnt tell me...
i then went to harrods to do some mac shopping and i asked one of the ma's there if she had any idea about heatherette and she said it was being released on the 10th as well. i tried to get some info ladies!_

 
Thanks for letting us know. I've booked next Thursday off work so will probably pop into London.


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 1, 2008)

I had been checking feverishly all of the day before C-Shock was due to launch but eventually gave up and went to bed around 11pm. I checked as soon as I got to work the next day about 8am and virtually everything I wanted was sold out!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 1, 2008)

Do you really think it will be released in the next hours?
I still believe we have to wait some more days


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Do you really think it will be released in the next hours?
I still believe we have to wait some more days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't think it'll be up today. I think they'll have a break between Euristocrats and this.


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I had been checking feverishly all of the day before C-Shock was due to launch but eventually gave up and went to bed around 11pm. I checked as soon as I got to work the next day about 8am and virtually everything I wanted was sold out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That must have sucked so much! I've been checking all day today as I think heatherette will sell out really fast but I need to sleep tonight..lol


----------



## Ang9000 (Apr 1, 2008)

I don't think it will be in stores till next thursday. On the events part of MAC website it says the Heatherette events are starting on the 10th


----------



## Niquas Brain (Apr 1, 2008)

I feel like I've almost gone full circle with Heatherette already!

First seeing the promo pictures and having to have everything, to seeing the odd swatch and getting all excited, to then seeing every swatch after it was released in America, to now thinking release it already!!! and feeling slightly narky!

Especially now we're seeing promo pictures for all new collections for the summer... I wish they didn't wait so long between the US and UK release.


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Do you really think it will be released in the next hours?
I still believe we have to wait some more days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think you're right, unfortunately. I'm ever hopeful though ... !

Well, I certainly can't invest as much time in looking at the MAC website as I have today if it only launches on the 10th so perhaps I should stand down from my vigil and try not to have dreams about it tonight.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Niquas Brain* 

 
_I feel like I've almost gone full circle with Heatherette already!

First seeing the promo pictures and having to have everything, to seeing the odd swatch and getting all excited, to then seeing every swatch after it was released in America, to now thinking release it already!!! and feeling slightly narky!

Especially now we're seeing promo pictures for all new collections for the summer... I wish they didn't wait so long between the US and UK release._

 
I've been a little up and down too. I thought i wanted pretty everything to start with but then my list got shorter... however I received Alpha Girl BP from Ebay today and now I've seen the packaging in person I love it even more again!


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm out all day thursday so I'm hoping it's put online tomorrow. I just have an awful feeling it will be put up on thirsday and all sell out before I get a chance. I know it probably won't be but I want it all so badly!!!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 1, 2008)

The counter where I have ordered said they would ship on April 5th. So I know I won't get my Heatherette before next Monday. 
I ordered it to my boyfriend's mother - she is at home and can take the parcel for me. Sure is sure


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 1, 2008)

my list has changed from the beginning lol (as usual)
i was gonna get about 95% of the collection but i need extra cash for tanning lotion which i need this week so its all hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its so hard being a girl lol
now i can only get about 10 items if that


----------



## Susanne (Apr 1, 2008)

I think we all should be proud that we have been waiting already so long


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_my list has changed from the beginning lol (as usual)
i was gonna get about 95% of the collection but i need extra cash for tanning lotion which i need this week so its all hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its so hard being a girl lol
now i can only get about 10 items if that_

 
It is hard being a girl!! Boys have it easy!

I think I might get about 9 items, not sure though... waiting to see it in person, that said if it comes online first I probably won't be able to stop myself from ordering!


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 1, 2008)

its doing my head in , why do they have to keep it all a big secret its so annoying, at least they could give us a date we can look forward to, i,ve sat with the pc on all day today ,im meant to be going out tomorrow and now im worried i'll miss it lol how sad x


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 1, 2008)

it is getting to be a bit of a joke now, we're all getting told different things by mac about the release date


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 1, 2008)

Even though when I emailed MAC they told me the 3rd for both online and in stores I think it will be the 10th now as thats what selfridges is saying. So if it's out next thursday then I don't think it will be online intill next week too


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 1, 2008)

it is quite annoying like
especially when everyones starting to get into naughty nauticals n that lot


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 1, 2008)

Iam getting pretty tired with this now, I could have done something today but I have been stuck in with this computer


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_it is quite annoying like
especially when everyones starting to get into naughty nauticals n that lot_

 
im refusing to read anything about any other new collections until heatherette is out! i also took a strike on mac today and didnt buy any mac in london lol


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Apr 1, 2008)

It's doing my head in now-why can't we just get official release dates like the US does!?

I'm going to bed now, if it's all sold out but the morning then so be it! lol

xx


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_Iam getting pretty tired with this now, I could have done something today but I have been stuck in with this computer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Same here. I got next to no work done today what with waiting for Heatherette and checking the BBC website after hearing that 2 children had found a woman's head in a bag on the beach in the town where I live!

Oh well, I'm also giving up on MAC for tonight and going to bed. With any luck, tomorrow will be more productive.


----------



## Winnie (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh god, that is terrifying!!!!!!

I plan to go to MAC tomorrow and check out Euristocrats in person, I'm so sick of waiting around for Heatherette!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 2, 2008)

Well Iam up and still no heatherette


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm disappointed but somehow not entirely surprised.


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh well still not up, I'm here till dinner time then I have to go out. I bet it comes out when I go out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was laying in bed thinking about it last night and I think I will get both the trio's. I don't own any pink or purple eyeshadows apart from Kitchmas pigment. So it will be a good start.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 2, 2008)

im up too... i would of thought they had it up by now.. maybe tonight?
i hope its soon though


----------



## melliquor (Apr 2, 2008)

Still not up on the website.  This is so frustrating.  I can't wait to get Trio 1.


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 2, 2008)

oh my god a womans head? thats awful will need to look it up? well i have to go out and have a life today so it better not come up the moment i leave the house lol x


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 2, 2008)

Afraid so - we thought it was a hideous April Fool until it appeared on the BBC. 

Anyway, I'm also going to try to get on with other things and try to leave my Heatherette thoughts for a little while. Fingers crossed for later tonight though!


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Apr 2, 2008)

I wish they would put it up! I want to have a life today! lol

I get so sick of waiting around I wish I could just walk away from the computer but I can't!!


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_Afraid so - we thought it was a hideous April Fool until it appeared on the BBC. 

Anyway, I'm also going to try to get on with other things and try to leave my Heatherette thoughts for a little while. Fingers crossed for later tonight though!_

 
i just watched the news and they found a second hand on the beach, its really awful. 

i dont think heatherette is going to be up until next week now. im hopeful but it doesnt look likely


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 2, 2008)

Is it just my internet or is the mac website down?


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_i dont think heatherette is going to be up until next week now. im hopeful but it doesnt look likely_

 





 I hope not I was planning on wearing it this weekend


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesseVanity* 

 
_Is it just my internet or is the mac website down?_

 
it wont let me on the site either. perhaps we've made it crash. typical! ive got to go out in an hour to meet my grandad and he always talks for hours...!!


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 2, 2008)

Is this page new or did they put it up yesterday?

M·A·C Cosmetics | What's New | Events


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 2, 2008)

the sites working fine for me & it's still not up


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 2, 2008)

looks like it's out next week then, hmpf !


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Apr 2, 2008)

I was hopeful but no it's still not up _sniffle_


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Apr 2, 2008)

Actually the site does keep going down when I refresh it-maybe something is happening-_is hopeful_ 

Or maybe we crashed it-lol!


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 2, 2008)

The site still isn't working for me... I think it's going to be up by tonight


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Apr 2, 2008)

Does the site usually go down when they are putting a collection up?


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 2, 2008)

yeh that events thing was up yesterday
well im goin to go put money on my card it better be up tonight lol


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 2, 2008)

It's working ok for me, it is a bit slower than it was this morning though. Finger crossed, I have to go out at 1.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 2, 2008)

and yeh it usually goes down or abit slow when they are updating it
fingers crossed!!


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 2, 2008)

its still not working for me


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Apr 2, 2008)

Not working for me either!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 2, 2008)

I hope it goes up today instead of tonight Iam going out tonight and I do not want to miss it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Oh and the sites fine for me


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Apr 2, 2008)

Going out now-guess I'll check back this afternoon.
I wish I could know if it will be online this week or not, I bet we do all this waiting around for nothing!

xx


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 2, 2008)

i just emailed mac asking them to clarify the release date. I said that i have gotten conflicting dates from different mac employees and i would like to know the online release date and the store release date. so hopefully i should hear something back from them today!


----------



## Ang9000 (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_i just emailed mac asking them to clarify the release date. I said that i have gotten conflicting dates from different mac employees and i would like to know the online release date and the store release date. so hopefully i should hear something back from them today!_

 
I sent them the same kind of email last week....still no reply


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_I sent them the same kind of email last week....still no reply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thats not very good!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 2, 2008)

I wish it would just hurry up lol, you can tell Iam annoyed


----------



## melliquor (Apr 2, 2008)

Why can't they just give us specific dates?  This is soooo annoying.


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 2, 2008)

On the website it says the Heatherette events are next week so I'm guessing it'll come out next week too.

I'll be gutted now if it's out today as I forgot my purse at home so can't order online


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 2, 2008)

I think it will come out tomorrow *fingers crossed*


----------



## melliquor (Apr 2, 2008)

The events are almost always a week later than the actual event.  I am still hoping for tomorrow.


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 2, 2008)

I really don't want to wait another week for it.

All the event dates are different for different selfridges stores which is maybe why some people were told the 10th and others the 15th.


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 2, 2008)

i emailed them too haha probably sounding quite pissed off!! great minds think alike lol x


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 2, 2008)

Maybe if everyone emails them they will put it on lol


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 2, 2008)

been out for a few hours... still no heatherette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i think ill e-mail them aswell haha at least one of us should get a response sometime soon


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 2, 2008)

I have emailed them, they are going to have loads of emails lol.


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 2, 2008)

i just got a reply from them and im not a happy bunny!:

_Thank you for taking the time to contact us and for your interest in M.A.C.

I am pleased to have the opportunity to advise that Heatherette is an
exclusive to Selfridges_ 
_and online only. 

Please be advised that the store on counter date is 10th April and the
online date is 15th 
April.
_ 
_Once again, thank you for contacting us and for the opportunity to address
your concern._


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_i just got a reply from them and im not a happy bunny!:

Thank you for taking the time to contact us and for your interest in M.A.C.

I am pleased to have the opportunity to advise that Heatherette is an
exclusive to Selfridges 
and online only. 

Please be advised that the store on counter date is 10th April and the
online date is 15th 
April.

Once again, thank you for contacting us and for the opportunity to address
your concern._

 


Arghhhhhhh!! I don't think I can wait 2 weeks..


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 2, 2008)

if it does get released on the 15th then thats £150 theyve lost from me. how dare mac come out with a collection when im on holiday! lol


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 2, 2008)

The 15th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats agesss away !! I wont be into heatherette then lol


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 2, 2008)

***Sharp intake of breath!!!*** WHAT!!! the 15th bloody hell! well saves me wasting another day checking on the computer i suppose. My fiance is hardly talking to me because i keep going on computer haha xx


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 2, 2008)

Why do they always make the Uk wait so long for collections ? 
It's soooooooooo not fair !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wonder if the reason they've put it back is because Fafi didn't do well over here theres loads left on the site


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 2, 2008)

im so frustrated, theres no way im buying my stuff from ebay, its not worth the risk! i give up with waiting for this collection!


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_i just got a reply from them and im not a happy bunny!:

Thank you for taking the time to contact us and for your interest in M.A.C.

I am pleased to have the opportunity to advise that Heatherette is an
exclusive to Selfridges 
and online only. 

Please be advised that the store on counter date is 10th April and the
online date is 15th 
April.

Once again, thank you for contacting us and for the opportunity to address
your concern._

 

I just got the same email 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not happy. I really want this collection, and the 15th is two weeks away


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 2, 2008)

I cant kept money to the 15th I will spend it lol.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 2, 2008)

thats fuckin pathetic im soo pissed off SERIOUSLY


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 2, 2008)

By the time it comes out here I might not even want anything I'm soo tired of waiting.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 2, 2008)

I might just spend my money on some of the permenent collection, I cant believe the 15th ?? WTF ?? Sooo raging, I thought all new collections come out the first week on the month?


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_I might just spend my money on some of the permenent collection, I cant believe the 15th ?? WTF ?? Sooo raging, I thought all new collections come out the first week on the month?_

 
exactly, i really dont get it.


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 2, 2008)

It could still maybe come out tomorrow...I don't think it will but I'm hoping.


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 2, 2008)

How come the rest of Europe are getting it before us, I thought it would all come out the same time. I was just reading on the Netherlands thread it's out there now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The money is burning a hole in my pocket, I've already had it for three weeks.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 2, 2008)

15th!!!! I booked the 10th off work so will just get it at Selfridges.


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 2, 2008)

i could go to selfridges in london next thursday but i dont really want to spend £23 on a train ticket and then go to selfridges which i think is going to be absolutely manic!


----------



## Niquas Brain (Apr 2, 2008)

Is Naughty Nauticals out in May here? I did have a look at some threads but can get a bit lost with all the replies..

If it is and Heatherette isn't out until the 15th online, I am unsure if I will buy as much as I really like the Nauticals collection, and Heatherette although the colours are great it's the packaging suckering me in alot!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_i could go to selfridges in london next thursday but i dont really want to spend £23 on a train ticket and then go to selfridges which i think is going to be absolutely manic!_

 
Yeah I'm not looking forward to the crowds either! I don't live too far away so at least it's easy and cheap to get there.


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 2, 2008)

i only live 50 mins from london but i really cant be bothered with how busy selfridges is going to be and getting the tube there etc


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 2, 2008)

I just wish there was a Selfridges here


----------



## QueenEmB (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm going to Amsterdam this weekend so I'm going to look for Heatherette there!


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QueenEmB* 

 
_I'm going to Amsterdam this weekend so I'm going to look for Heatherette there!_

 
If you can find it! I've been there the last two summers and got really lost both times. All the streets look the same. The De Bijenkorf counter is nice, the MA's are lovely. I never did find the MAC freestanding store though.


----------



## QueenEmB (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_If you can find it! I've been there the last two summers and got really lost both times. All the streets look the same. The De Bijenkorf counter is nice, the MA's are lovely. I never did find the MAC freestanding store though._

 
i've printed off directions from google maps but my OH knows Amsterdam really well and we are staying with a friend so *fingers crossed* we can find it ok!

i'm so looking forward to seeing heatherette in the flesh and buying some new palettes!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 2, 2008)

im still really pissed off lol
i cant beleive this AT ALL
they could at least give us free shipping or a discount code for the LONGGGG wait.. 
not to mention we already pay alot of money compared to other places such as the US and they get free shipping when they spend over a certain amount and codes!!! what do we get? FUCK ALL, bad customer service, long waiting etc.


----------



## tigerli17 (Apr 2, 2008)

I think I'm the only one that relieved that its coming out the 15th :/ I get paid on the 15th (I know, weird time) and I've got about £40 left in my bank account as it is to get me to then! I'd almost given up on Heatherette thinking it'll be LONG gone by the time I get the money to buy it but I'm quite happy now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might be able to get something after all! Blue mood is gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lol although I sympathise with everyone else, the wait is a bit of a joke.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 2, 2008)

i do understand not everybody has money at the time they usually come out (i wouldnt even have money at all if it wasnt for my bf lol so god knows what i would do) 
but this is the first time ive known a mac collection to be this far into the month!!!
i still think we should get a discount code or free shipping (the shipping price is scandalous!!! especially when its standard)


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 2, 2008)

i just did a live chat on the US website and was told the 4th april.....


----------



## Winnie (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_i could go to selfridges in london next thursday but i dont really want to spend £23 on a train ticket and then go to selfridges which i think is going to be absolutely manic!_

 
I guess I'm a little luckier that Selfridges is 20mins bus ride from my house. The anticipation has gone though, I don't want as much stuff as I wanted before!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 2, 2008)

It should be out in Austria since Saturday. This is weird - why one week later in Germany? (Nothing against Austria 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

But hey, one more day is over. Heatherette is coming closer!


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 2, 2008)

I just ordered the Fafi paint pots I wanted just incase they were sold out by the time Heatherette is released. Luckily my mum wanted a foundation so she payed the postage.  

I hope it is the 4th!


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_i just did a live chat on the US website and was told the 4th april....._

 
I did a live chat earlier today and was told that it would be launching in april but they didn't have a specific date...this is soo annnoying why can't they just give us a date from the start and stick to it.


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 2, 2008)

oh well im just hopeful its going to come out online at some point before the 15th. i dont understand why they would release it online 5 days after its been released at selfridges. i dont think theyve ever done that before have they? it would make more sense if it was coming online on the 8th and at counters on the 10th.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 2, 2008)

i hope it comes out the 4th then.. ill probably spend all the money if it came out on the 15th on other things


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 2, 2008)

It's so frustrating that they don't just publicize one date and stick to it. I don't understand their thinking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've had a really craptacular day today - my husband has an intermittent heart problem and he woke up at 03:30 this morning feeling unwell. I ended up taking him to hospital during the night but he's back home safe and well now. He's been fine all day, but this evening, I was hoping to find Heatherette online as a nice bit of fun escapism to cheer me up. No such luck.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_It's so frustrating that they don't just publicize one date and stick to it. I don't understand their thinking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've had a really craptacular day today - my husband has an intermittent heart problem and he woke up at 03:30 this morning feeling unwell. I ended up taking him to hospital during the night but he's back home safe and well now. He's been fine all day, but this evening, I was hoping to find Heatherette online as a nice bit of fun escapism to cheer me up. No such luck._

 
Sorry to here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was out all night and I was hoping to come home and find a nice suprise ! Nope nothing


----------



## GoldenFairy (Apr 2, 2008)

I think we should check the website on the 8th just to be safe. I would rather wait to get it online on the 15th than go into Selfridges. Seriously, that place is like a zoo at the best of times!

Don't worry ladies - I also think they will have ample stock online. Last year Balloonacy was a selfridges exclusive and was a highly anticipated collection but the online stock lasted for a week.


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 2, 2008)

i hope your husband is feeling better ritchieramone!! a wee bit of heatherette would have been nice tonight, i'll keep checking every day to make sure ,i suppose it will give me more time to save up x


----------



## miss-lilly (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm so confused with the release dates  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I live in Greece and the new collections usually arrive a week after they are released in the UK. So I ordered almost the entire Heatherette collection from ebay because I couldn't wait that long. Today, I went to the MAC store hoping that I'll find Euristocrats (I hoped that since it's Europe only, it will be released in all European countries on the same day)..and what do I see?
Heatherette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! 
It drives me crazy because my ebay order hasn't arrived and because Euristocrats aren't here yet (which was what I anticipated more)
Does anyone have any similar experiences? And the funniest thing is that when I asked last week they told me that they'll get Heatherette at the end of April


----------



## nunu (Apr 2, 2008)

i'm getting tired of waiting for Heathertte.


----------



## c00ki312 (Apr 2, 2008)

ahh i feel like im not bothered anymore!


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 3, 2008)

If it's put online tody, I won't be happy. I'm going to be out all day.


----------



## Ang9000 (Apr 3, 2008)

Do you think they would put up a new collection online so soon after Euristocrats?


----------



## melliquor (Apr 3, 2008)

Heatherette hasn't been released in Selfridges today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  I am soooo pissed off.  I am really tired of Mac and may not buy anything now.  I was really looking forward to the collection coming out and now have to wait another week.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 3, 2008)

After all these amazing news today about the upcoming collections in May and June and July I am soo excited that I forget to wait for Heatherette!!

I have to make must-have-lists for the next month.
Help, I see my money running away!!


----------



## melliquor (Apr 3, 2008)

After Heatherette, I am not buying anything.  I am buying a car in August and going on holiday to Wales.  No spending for me.  I must tell myself that I don't need any makeup.


----------



## Ang9000 (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Heatherette hasn't been released in Selfridges today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  I am soooo pissed off.  I am really tired of Mac and may not buy anything now.  I was really looking forward to the collection coming out and now have to wait another week.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_

 

Oh, did you go into Selfridges?


----------



## melliquor (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_Oh, did you go into Selfridges?_

 
No... Thank God.  I would have been pissed off then.  I called at 10 then morning to see if they had released it yet.  Definately won't be until 10 April, next Thursday.  

I think I will head over to HOF to check out Euristrocrats and the new blushes... I need a Mac fix.


----------



## *Modern~Miss* (Apr 3, 2008)

ahhh!! its not out until the 10th?? i have been keeping my eye on the website but....nothing. urgh thats annoyed me


----------



## Susanne (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_After Heatherette, I am not buying anything. I am buying a car in August and going on holiday to Wales. No spending for me. I must tell myself that I don't need any makeup._

 
No holidays for me this summer... Maybe next year.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

im getting excited about all the lovely summer collections ready to see more pictures and swatches etc. heatherette is boring me right now
which is why im only getting about 7 things compared to nearly the full collection when i was excited about it


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm not letting myself get excited about any of the summer collections yet..think how long we will have to wait for them...


----------



## melliquor (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't understand why we get our collections so much later than the US.  They could have sold alot more if they released it a few weeks ago.  I am not getting that much now and probably by next week, I won't get anything.


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 3, 2008)

its only 11 days until im going on holiday so what do you girls think? should i get some dupes from the regular line or wait just incase it comes online next tuesday??? i dont know what to do!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

i think you should wait ... you never know it might even come online this week!
and yeh they could of sold alot more if they put it up earlier, like this week (hopefully they still do!)
but theyve lost about £50 from me because its pissed me off... im only gettin 2 lipsticks, 2 glosses, trio 1, jardin aires, alpha girl and im getting rollickin paint pot to go with trio 1 and 2 items from the perm line


----------



## melliquor (Apr 3, 2008)

Can you not go to Selfridges?  Essex isn't that far from London is it?  I have a few friends that take the train in from Kent and it usually is about 30 minutes to London Bridge.  If I were you, I would wait because you might still end up ordering from Heatherette and then spending alot more.  

What is Rollickin like?  Is it similiar to Other Wordly p/p?


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Apr 3, 2008)

I got an email yesterday from Mac customer services saying it will be available in Selfridges from the 10th and online on the 15th!!!

They better be having a laugh-I don't fancy waiting 2 more weeks! I'd rather get it off ebay!


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh my god! I thought I would email MAC again today asking if it would be online today as I was sick of spending all day on the internet checking and I just recieved this reply from the same person who told me the 3rd a few weeks ago..

Dear Jesse,

Thank you for taking the time to contact MAC Cosmetics Online.

We would like you to know that this collection will be available form 17th April.

We apologise for the inconvenience caused.

Kind Regards

Dominika Mazur
MAC Cosmetics Online Customer Services
0870 034 2999


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Apr 3, 2008)

Thats weird! Don't think they know what they r talking about, telling me 15th and you 17th!!!


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHheartsMAC* 

 
_Thats weird! Don't think they know what they r talking about, telling me 15th and you 17th!!!_

 
They told me the 15th yesterday aswell lol, but because they told me the 3rd a few weeks ago I wanted to double check  that it wouldnt be online today and now apparently its the 17th...


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Apr 3, 2008)

gosh I'm getting so mad about this!! lol.

I am sick of them telling us different dates!!! It's making me not want to buy from this collection now.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_ 
What is Rollickin like? Is it similiar to Other Wordly p/p?_

 
its pretty similar, rollickin has sort of shimmer in it whereas other wordly is matte.. im only getting it to go with the trio 1 to make the mood ring colour stand out


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm sooo pissed off, i'm thinking about buying what I want from ebay now..but knowing my luck as soon as I do it will be put up online.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

im sick of it too
especially when they are saying different dates
it seems like us specktra ppl know more than them lol
i doubt its gonna be the 17th though ... could be the 15th but thats TOO far
im SICK of waiting
and i cant beleive we have to wait a fortnight (unless it DOES come out this week)


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesseVanity* 

 
_I'm sooo pissed off, i'm thinking about buying what I want from ebay now..but knowing my luck as soon as I do it will be put up online._

 
thats what i was gonna do last night but the prices on there are more expensive


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 3, 2008)

I was hopeful it would come out this week but I've given up hope now...I'll probably end up getting what I want from ebay. I hardly want anything now though lol..


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesseVanity* 

 
_I'm sooo pissed off, i'm thinking about buying what I want from ebay now..but knowing my luck as soon as I do it will be put up online._

 
I was beginning think I'd go the eBay route as well, but I'm sure that if I did, it would go up on the site just as you said. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I bet though if it really could still be a couple of weeks until it's available here, any eBay stuff might still be on its way and I'd be kicking myself that I could have just ordered it online and got my stuff delivered next day ...

Grrr, it's very annoying; I'm going to get make-up rage before too long!


----------



## Patricia (Apr 3, 2008)

can't believe it's taking them so long!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 3, 2008)

This is getting beyond a joke now !! Iam SOOO MADDD !! I thought it would be on today, oh well. I do not know what to do? spend my money on the permenent line, buy heatherette from ebay or just wait for heatherette.


----------



## *Modern~Miss* (Apr 3, 2008)

whaaaat? the 17th? thats poo!! why MAC why???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i will wait for it, i'll have to. i'm too scared to get anything of ebay incase its fake. 

ha ha im still checking the website now and again tho...u just never know and i live in hope


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

i just tried to bid on alpha girl on ebay but someones put that thing on so whenever i bid they bid higher... o well!! id rather get it off the mac website so i know its brand new
but i ended up buying a dazzleglass lipgloss for £12 which wasnt bad plus ill be able to swatch it for you all before it actually comes out (steppin' out)

but im only getting 7 things from heatherette, rollickin paint pot and 1 item from the perm line

im more interested in the 3 part summer collection.. the hot orange packaging is soo summery and i love the colours.. heatherette seems so old now


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 3, 2008)

I to have been checking the website!!

I know heatherette seems really old doesnt it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 if I had the willpower I wouldnt buy anything from it.


----------



## nunu (Apr 3, 2008)

i'm slowly losing interest in this collection...


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

me too


----------



## c00ki312 (Apr 3, 2008)

me too. i REALLY wanted the coral colours now im slowly losing the fight for it lol i also want to get nice vice p/p and some other stuff online (i REFUSE to go selfridges!) but i might as well get everything in one haul, but im scared that when heatherette comes online, fafi will disappear! this SUCKS!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 3, 2008)

I also want some stuff from fafi and i dont want to pay 2 delivery charges. Arghh why cant they put heatherette on now!!


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Apr 3, 2008)

I've already got nighthawk/front row.
Also got lollipop loving, smooth harmony, trio 1 and fleshpot coming from specktra ladies!!

I have just placed an order online for Rollockin p.p, No.7 lashes (instead of waiting for she's good lashes) london life, costa chic and patisserie from euristocrats.
I got so pissed off with waiting! Only thing I really want now is sock hop and I'm going to order that off ebay today! So they've lost out on my £££'s now!
xx

xx


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 3, 2008)

Iam so tempted to go on the mac website and spend my £150 budget for heatherette on permenent stuff.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but i know ill be upset when heatherette DOES finally come out lol


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 3, 2008)

This is so frustrating! Now I know how the boys feel when their video games aren't released in Europe for months!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

haha poor boys!!!
makeup's more important though


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 3, 2008)

totally! I think I might spend some of my budget on urban decay... so tempting... I want to get the eyeshadow transformer potion to use with my mac pigments.

When heatherette releases I'm going to definately buy:

Lollipop Lovin L/S
Fab Orching/Dash Lily Eye Pencil
3D Silver Glitter
Smooth Harmoney B/P


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 3, 2008)

Iam looking at some things on ebay, and they are sooo overpriced :O. Well like £2 or £3 over but still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 3, 2008)

I think you should wait, and when you have that moment of weakness, post on here. This can be like an AA meeting... except its makeup and it's not anonymous... >_>

Come on girls be strong!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 3, 2008)

Haha great idea Indian Barbie.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Apr 3, 2008)

If you order from the US it's a LOT cheaper as the pound is so strong compared to the dollar-you just have to wait longer! lol

xx


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 3, 2008)

Is anyone still hoping that it will come on tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 3, 2008)

When I added up everything I wanted from ebay it was like £14 more expensive than if i wait for it to come online here so i'm just going to wait. 


There was a UK seller with an auction for alpha girl and i emailed her about a buy it now price and she told me that heatherette isnt even coming out over here and that she would accept £25 lol...i was like no thanks..


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

yeh its cheaper in america but the P&P is scandalous!!! i was gonna get new vegas MSF before for about £12 and the P&P was like £12 .. not worth it


----------



## melliquor (Apr 3, 2008)

I dont' know if anybody knows yet... Dress Camp is a Harvey Nichols exclusive and came out yesterday.


----------



## melliquor (Apr 3, 2008)

People really gouge you on Ebay.  I sell on Ebay but I run an auction.  Some people, pay alot for stuff though.  I sold one of the Fafi dolls for £17.  I DID NOT expect it to go that high.


----------



## melliquor (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_I think you should wait, and when you have that moment of weakness, post on here. This can be like an AA meeting... except its makeup and it's not anonymous... >_>

Come on girls be strong!_

 
Ahh SHIT.... I wish I would have come on here sooner.  I went to HOF and spent £50 today.  I needed a bloody fix.  

I bought Shy Beauty Blush, Barcelona Red lippie, Rollickin p/p, and Graphblack liner.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 3, 2008)

I really need a fix to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have not hauled in over 4 week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 C'MON HEATHERETTE !!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

oooooo i LOVE the dress camp paackaging.. so will this be online?  i would rather get the pink lippie from this collection than the one from heatherette


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_oooooo i LOVE the dress camp paackaging.. so will this be online?  i would rather get the pink lippie from this collection than the one from heatherette_

 
IT BETTER BE ONLINE lol


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 3, 2008)

It's limited release in america but its going to be on maccosmetics.com but i think i read in the dress camp discussion that it's not going to be avaliable here..i was going to buy mine on ebay but i hope it's online.


----------



## melliquor (Apr 3, 2008)

If anybody wants a CP let me know, I am going there either tomorrow or Saturday.  You have to pay the postage and paypal fees.


----------



## Bonbonroz (Apr 3, 2008)

Ahah now Heatherette is on the French website!! I'm so excited!!


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 3, 2008)

Does anyone know how much the dress camp palette will be?


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bonbonroz* 

 
_Ahah now Heatherette is on the French website!! I'm so excited!!_

 
Is it just on or has it been on a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bonbonroz* 

 
_Ahah now Heatherette is on the French website!! I'm so excited!!_

 

Lucky you!

but this makes me even more pisssed off..


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bonbonroz* 

 
_Ahah now Heatherette is on the French website!! I'm so excited!!_

 
you lucky lady! Makes me annoyed too, you're just across the pond from us!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 3, 2008)

Sometimes I hate living in the uk !!


----------



## melliquor (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I dont' know if anybody knows yet... Dress Camp is a Harvey Nichols exclusive and came out yesterday._

 
Stupid MA at HOF... It isn't out until next Thursday.  Just confirmed with Harvey Nics.  Sorry!!


----------



## melliquor (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_Sometimes I hate living in the uk !!_

 
I know what you mean.  When it comes to everything, we get it months later than the US.  It's not fair!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

the dress camp palette will be £29 Jesse

and melliquor i would love the palette and maybe a lipglass and lipstick but how much will P&P and how much does paypal charge? ive never bought anything like that apart from ebay lol


----------



## melliquor (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_the dress camp palette will be £29 Jesse

and melliquor i would love the palette and maybe a lipglass and lipstick but how much will P&P and how much does paypal charge? ive never bought anything like that apart from ebay lol_

 
Paypal charges 3% of total money sent and postage will be upto £3-4 with pallet and probably for a couple l/g will be £2.


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 3, 2008)

Heatherette is also on the german website now..how annoying!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 3, 2008)

I think we are the only country in europe not the have heatherette yet


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

i know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



how annoying
im already falling in love with neo sci-fi


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



how annoying
im already falling in love with neo sci-fi_

 
Me too-I love it all!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My poor bank balance


----------



## Susanne (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesseVanity* 

 
_Heatherette is also on the german website now..how annoying!_

 
Oh wow! Thanks!

But for all of you who don't speak German: It is on the German website, but you can't order it. There are just two counters that will get it on Saturday. On the website you can just take a look. (As if this would be enough!)


----------



## melliquor (Apr 3, 2008)

The blushes in Neo Sci-fi look really nice.  Still hate the packaging though.  I am excited about Naughty Nauticals.  I love piggies.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 3, 2008)

Iam really looking forward to Naughty Nauticals and also the eyeshadows in the Cool Heat collection.


----------



## melliquor (Apr 3, 2008)

If the rest of Europe has it on the website, do you think we could possible get it tomorrow?  Or is there no chance?


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_If the rest of Europe has it on the website, do you think we could possible get it tomorrow? Or is there no chance?_

 
There is a slight chance, Iam still crossing my fingers.


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 3, 2008)

im getting so pissed off. ive got impassioned l/s, pink poodle l/g, pink swoon blush and nice vice pp in my bag on the mac website and im so tempted just to order these and not bother with heatherette!


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Ahh SHIT.... I wish I would have come on here sooner.  I went to HOF and spent £50 today.  I needed a bloody fix.  

I bought Shy Beauty Blush, Barcelona Red lippie, Rollickin p/p, and Graphblack liner._

 
Nice haul! I was feeling my money burning a hole in my pocket too, so I tried really hard to be practical. I ordered some stuff online - 6 pairs of Marks + Spencer hold-my-big-fat-tummy-in opaque tights ... Hardly as exciting or as desirable as your lot from HoF!


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm so tempted to buy something else with my money from the permanent line but then I'll probably regret it when it is put online


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 3, 2008)

I just spent £50 of my heatherette budget on mac lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OOPS !!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

i just spent £33 on the mac site with the code... and now i only want 5 things from heatherette
macs loss


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 3, 2008)

From heatherette I only want ...

Trio 1 
Melrose Mood l/s
Starlett kiss l/g
Pink pearl p/m
Lollipop Loving l/s
Sock hop l/g


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 3, 2008)

i only want
sock hop lipglass
melrose mood lipstick
lollipop loving lipstick
trio 1
and alpha girl b/p

i just purchased rollickin p/p ready for trio 1, nocturnelle e/s and costa chica lipstick

if heatherette came out today or yesterday i wouldnt have already spent about £70 on other things.. i just hope i save the rest otherwise ill cry haha lol


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 3, 2008)

im down to wanting
trio 2
alpha girl
hollywood nights
style minx

and ive decided if it isnt out by next tuesday online im going to order the other things ive got in my bag on the website!


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 3, 2008)

I still want quite alot of things I want all the lipsticks, all the lipglosses, both beauty powders, the purple pencil and maybe the trios. I don't think it will come out tomorrow I think we will just have to wait intill the 15th


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 3, 2008)

Haha glam8babe I also purchased rollickin p/p and costa chic. Great minds think alike lol.


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 3, 2008)

I want all the lipsticks and glosses too, along with both the trios, alpha girl beauty power and I'm sure there was another thing but I can't remember.

I already ordered rollickin and perky paintpots last night.


----------



## Ang9000 (Apr 3, 2008)

I want:

Lillipop loving l/s
Melrose Mood l/s
Fleshpot l/s
Bonus Beat l/g
Starlet Kiss l/g
Sock Hop l/g
Trio 1
Black Funk/Blue Pop Pencil

I also want to get Rollickin p/p to go with trio 1


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 3, 2008)

I also want fleshpot to but I dont think I will suit it.


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 3, 2008)

I just tracked my parcel of the paintpots and it says it's a next day delivery even though I just payed for the normal one. I hope it comes tomorrow, not that I'll have my trio's to try it with.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_I also want fleshpot to but I dont think I will suit it._

 
I don't think I'll suit it either but I still want it


----------



## c00ki312 (Apr 3, 2008)

in my bag ive got ready: nice vice p/p, lucky jade s/s, virgin isle ccb, viva glam VI and im just waiting for heatherette to come out so i can order everything together. i was soo hoping for this week release as i go back to uni next week and most prob wont be home 4 delivery! arrgghhh!

is it true? dress camp is out now???


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 3, 2008)

ive broken under the pressure and im swapping for hollywood nights and style minx on mua!


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 4, 2008)

My list has gone way down too. Now I'm probably only after the 2 trios and that's it. I've managed to convince myself that I don't need Alpha Girl as it looks too peachy for me. 

The only lip thing I wanted was Style Minx, but as I'm getting Palatial, I reckon I don't need another pink gloopy lip product. I'll also be getting some stuff from the permanent line, including an Auto-Orange liquidlast and clear Brow Set. I always used to laugh about products for keeping brows in place, but since I grew mine out a bit from being way too thin, they're all over the place and need practically glued down now!


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I just tracked my parcel of the paintpots and it says it's a next day delivery even though I just payed for the normal one. I hope it comes tomorrow, not that I'll have my trio's to try it with._

 
It is coming today just tracked it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't pay for it, thanks MAC!  They must have read my moaning on here.


----------



## melliquor (Apr 4, 2008)

I am getting Lollipop Loving, Melrose Mode, Sock Hop, Starlet Kiss, Bonus Beat, Trio 1, both BP, and Pink Pearl Piggie.

Thanks Glam8babe for recommending Rollickin... It is gorgeous.  Tried it this morning with one of the eyeshadows from Nars and it is so pretty.  Really makes the e/s pop.  Can't wait to try it with Mood Ring.


----------



## Ang9000 (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_My list has gone way down too. Now I'm probably only after the 2 trios and that's it. I've managed to convince myself that I don't need Alpha Girl as it looks too peachy for me. 

The only lip thing I wanted was Style Minx, but as I'm getting Palatial, I reckon I don't need another pink gloopy lip product. I'll also be getting some stuff from the permanent line, including an Auto-Orange liquidlast and clear Brow Set. I always used to laugh about products for keeping brows in place, but since I grew mine out a bit from being way too thin, they're all over the place and need practically glued down now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What is the brow set like? Mine are all over the place too. Is it any good?


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_What is the brow set like? Mine are all over the place too. Is it any good?_

 
I don't have it yet, but I'll let you know what I think once I've tried it out. I'm *hoping* that it will just keep them from getting accidentally 'brushed' the wrong way (that makes it sound as if my brows are long enough to tie ribbons in - they're really not!) without making them sort of crunchy or as if they've got hair gel on them!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_It is coming today just tracked it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I didn't pay for it, thanks MAC! They must have read my moaning on here._

 
did you use the code? i ordered some stuff last night using the code but i havent got an email saying its been dispatched yet


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_did you use the code? i ordered some stuff last night using the code but i havent got an email saying its been dispatched yet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No I didn't I ordered it on wednesday night before I knew there was a code. 

I don't usually get a dispatch email till about 8pm on a night whenever I've ordered anything.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_It is coming today just tracked it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't pay for it, thanks MAC! They must have read my moaning on here._

 
I ordered mine yesterday and paid for next day delivery and on the tracking it says 'in warehouse'!!!
So I've sent them an email. Do you think it is unlikely I will get it today now?

BTW got my trio 1 today and it is gorgeous! Also the packaging is SO much prettier IRL!

XX


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 4, 2008)

mine says in warehouse still aswell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i still dont have an email to say its been dispatched.. i cant complain too much though as delivery is free lol


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHheartsMAC* 

 
_I ordered mine yesterday and paid for next day delivery and on the tracking it says 'in warehouse'!!!
So I've sent them an email. Do you think it is unlikely I will get it today now?

BTW got my trio 1 today and it is gorgeous! Also the packaging is SO much prettier IRL!

XX_

 
Did you order it before 12pm? You only get next day delivery if you ordered it before 12pm


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Apr 4, 2008)

I dont think so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but they still charged me so if I don't get it today I want extra £2.50 back!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 4, 2008)

My parcel will be shipped tomorrow!!


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHheartsMAC* 

 
_I dont think so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but they still charged me so if I don't get it today I want extra £2.50 back!_

 
You will get it tomorrow then. I think they deliver saturday.


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 4, 2008)

My parcel arrived, so I have my paintpots ready for Heatherette whenever it is finally released. Painpots are so hard to open, I got one open but I can't get the other one open. I need someone to open it for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was just looking at fotds and I really want Fleshpot so badly, it looks so nice. I'm tempted to bid on Ebay but the prices are a bit high.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 4, 2008)

Luceuk my dad couldnt even get one of my paintpots open haha and he is quite strong. In the end I just banged it against a door until I could open it.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_My parcel arrived, so I have my paintpots ready for Heatherette whenever it is finally released. Painpots are so hard to open, I got one open but I can't get the other one open. I need someone to open it for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was just looking at fotds and I really want Fleshpot so badly, it looks so nice. I'm tempted to bid on Ebay but the prices are a bit high._

 
when i got my fafi p/ps a few weeks ago i could open 1 perfectly but nice vice and cashflow took me AGES i had to bang them on my desk then they finally opened.. this has happened to my friend aswell she got rollickin last week and had to get her dad to bang it somewhere metally in the garage

if you really want fleshpot.. you could always buy the other heatherette things and get fleshpot from PRO when you have extra cash... you can ring them up to order aswell as other pro things


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_when i got my fafi p/ps a few weeks ago i could open 1 perfectly but nice vice and cashflow took me AGES i had to bang them on my desk then they finally opened.. this has happened to my friend aswell she got rollickin last week and had to get her dad to bang it somewhere metally in the garage

if you really want fleshpot.. you could always buy the other heatherette things and get fleshpot from PRO when you have extra cash... you can ring them up to order aswell as other pro things_

 
I didn't realise Fleshpot was a Pro product, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got Rollickin open by hitting it off my windowsill, my dad will be in soon to open Perky for me.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_My parcel arrived, so I have my paintpots ready for Heatherette whenever it is finally released. Painpots are so hard to open, I got one open but I can't get the other one open. I need someone to open it for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
  Fafi paint pots? Same here!


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I don't have it yet, but I'll let you know what I think once I've tried it out. I'm *hoping* that it will just keep them from getting accidentally 'brushed' the wrong way (that makes it sound as if my brows are long enough to tie ribbons in - they're really not!) without making them sort of crunchy or as if they've got hair gel on them!_

 
clear brow set is amazing! i honestly i didnt even give my eyebrows a thought until i had a mac makeover in january. 
i fill in my brows using a rimmel eyebrow pencil, then i brush my brows up and then into place using clear brow set and they stay in place all day. When its dried it doesnt feel crunchy or anything you can just feel that theyre in place and have got a sort of coating on them if you know what i mean. if you touch ur brows u can feel that theyve got a harder texture but nothing noticable. (i sound like im selling it! lol)


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 4, 2008)

Hmmm I wonder if heatherette will come on tonight ?? I really doubt it lol


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks trollydolly; you've sold it to me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That sounds really promising and just what I was hoping for.


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_Hmmm I wonder if heatherette will come on tonight ?? I really doubt it lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If I cross my fingers any tighter they're going to drop off! Hurry up, MAC!


----------



## Winnie (Apr 4, 2008)

ahh! heatherette is on the mac uk site but most things are now sold out?

***sorry! This is wrong, I panicked and clicked on the wrong site! Yeah I feel a bit stupid now!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winnie* 

 
_ahh! heatherette is on the mac uk site but most things are now sold out?_

 
WHERE ?? :O:O


----------



## Winnie (Apr 4, 2008)

oops I'm sorry, I accidently clicked on US.... :S silly me.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 4, 2008)

Lol, gutted


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 4, 2008)

SERIOUSLY :O im gna look


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 4, 2008)

omg haha


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 4, 2008)

I dont think it will come on until next week


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 4, 2008)

same


----------



## Winnie (Apr 4, 2008)

I got so excited when I saw the heatherette image and then saw most things were sold out and panicked! I'm glad it was the US site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but now I've realised just how much i actually want Heatherette! hehe.


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 4, 2008)

I just about passed out there when I thought I had somehow missed it after all the anticipation!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 4, 2008)

I just want in to come on so I dont spend any more of my money on perm items.


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I just about passed out there when I thought I had somehow missed it after all the anticipation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too, I started panicking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am constantly on the MAC website refreshing.


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 4, 2008)

i did that the other day. i accidently clicked on the us site and thought i was on the uk site, it was such a feeling of panic!


----------



## Ang9000 (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_when i got my fafi p/ps a few weeks ago i could open 1 perfectly but nice vice and cashflow took me AGES i had to bang them on my desk then they finally opened.. this has happened to my friend aswell she got rollickin last week and had to get her dad to bang it somewhere metally in the garage

if you really want fleshpot.. you could always buy the other heatherette things and get fleshpot from PRO when you have extra cash... you can ring them up to order aswell as other pro things_

 
Thanks! I didn't know fleshpot was a Pro product. Might just wait for my MAC Pro card to come & get it with my discount 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went & spent £100 on my daughter today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oops! Think I will need to trim my Heatherette list!!


----------



## JustDivine (Apr 5, 2008)

Well ladies, I am a London girl living in Brussels working, so today I went to the MAC store in Antwerp where they had both Heatherette and Euristocrats....I was a bit surprised to see it and asked them when they got it (yesterday).

They were all VERY surprised to hear that it's not yet out in London, and felt quite privileged that they had it before!!! They also said that soooo much had sold already.
I looked at it...(nice to see it in the flesh) but not impressed overall. The girls all were wearing the trios, but bits of both of them all in one look, and I didn't feel that the colours in the trio were anything different from the perm line so I didnt buy Heatherette....I got a dupe of the aqua colour in one of the trios from the perm line (Shimmermoss)


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 5, 2008)

I popped in to Selfridges today, just on the off chance Heatherette just might be in... as expected it wasn't!

Oh well, I'm in London on Thursday and next Sunday so will get it eventually!


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey i have shimmermoss and the trio 1 with mood ring in it and have to say they are very different, shimmermoss is gorgeous but darker than moodring and doesn't have the same luminecence, moodring is more of a minty green. Something about moodring is just different its really unique x


----------



## Susanne (Apr 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_Hey i have shimmermoss and the trio 1 with mood ring in it and have to say they are very different, shimmermoss is gorgeous but darker than moodring and doesn't have the same luminecence, moodring is more of a minty green. Something about moodring is just different its really unique x_

 
  Oh great, I love these seagreen colors for the eyes! I also ordered Eye Trio 1 and hope to get in in the next two days - can't wait to try it on my own!


----------



## JustDivine (Apr 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_Hey i have shimmermoss and the trio 1 with mood ring in it and have to say they are very different, shimmermoss is gorgeous but darker than moodring and doesn't have the same luminecence, moodring is more of a minty green. Something about moodring is just different its really unique x_

 
I dont doubt that at all. I think I found that for my dark skin, shimmermoss had more "oomph" when I put it on than moodring!


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 6, 2008)

It occurred to me this morning that if the free delivery code works up until April 9, I'm going to take that as a good sign that Heatherette will be up on the site on the 10th. Perhaps they're trying to shift more Fafi stuff as the previous month's collection usually has more sold out stuff than it has?

I'm going to try to convince myself that I'm right and not do too much checking on the site like I did all last week. My only problem will be that I have a meeting at work on Thursday morning, so I won't be able to concentrate at all, worrying that it's all selling out while I sit there like a lemon!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 6, 2008)

i want heatherette now!!!!!!!! pleasssseeee lol


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 6, 2008)

i agree that it will prob be out on the 10th otherwise it would be a tues which seems weird. i swatched shimmermoss next to moodring and have come to the conclusion that shimmermoss has a more green/ yellow (very faint) duochrome about it and is darker more tealy than minty, but just as lovely, xxx


----------



## Susanne (Apr 6, 2008)

The two counters in Germany got Heatherette on Friday. They shipped it yesterday.


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 6, 2008)

Not long until your Heatherette reaches you now, Susanne. You're so lucky!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 6, 2008)

I will let you know when I've got it!


----------



## melliquor (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_I popped in to Selfridges today, just on the off chance Heatherette just might be in... as expected it wasn't!

Oh well, I'm in London on Thursday and next Sunday so will get it eventually!_

 
I did the same thing!!!  I was in there on Saturday.  I was also looking to see if they have any of the Heatherette postcards.

Do you know if MAC released postcards with Heatherette?  I haven't seen them online yet.  I make sure I get a postcard from every collection.

Only 3 more days to go until I can go to Selfridges and buy Heatherette.


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 7, 2008)

My list has gotten smaller. I've decided I don't need either of the trio's since I went to mac today and bought a bunch of permenant eyeshadows and I've decided I don't need smooth harmony because I have loads of bronzers. If we really do have to wait intill the 15th for it to come online I seriously might not want anything!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 7, 2008)

ill be glad once its out and over and done with... i hope the other collections coming out wont take so long

and melliquor i got your email ill pay you tonight when i go home for the dress camp x


----------



## Susanne (Apr 7, 2008)

No parcel today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will give it another chance tomorrow.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 7, 2008)

i hope my parcels arrived when i go home


----------



## QueenEmB (Apr 7, 2008)

I was in the Mac shop in Amsterdam today and saw the collection. The packaging is absolutely stunning but I wasn't bowled over by it - I only bought Lollipop Loving in the end. I might get a lipglass when it comes out online in the UK.


----------



## Niquas Brain (Apr 7, 2008)

After purchasing a couple of Lippies from the Euristocrats collection, I don't know if I'll get lollipop loving now... Maybe just Alpha Girl and Lola Divine.

The date is getting too close to the Naughty Nauticals collection, and I am planning a huge purchase there...

I can't believe how small my Heatherette list has gotten!

Although LolliPop Loving is so nice...


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Apr 7, 2008)

got most of my heatherette stuff now and unexpectedly the thing I love most is fleshpot! It's much more wearable than I thought. I love it more than  lollipop loving! 
Looking foward to nauticals now although with all the good collections coming out think I might only get a pigment a couple of e/s and a lipstick!

Neo-Sci will cripple me! lol

xx


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHheartsMAC* 

 
_Looking foward to nauticals now although with all the good collections coming out think I might only get a pigment a couple of e/s and a lipstick!

Neo-Sci will cripple me! lol

xx_

 
i feel ya there with the neo-sci

and i cant get much from nauticals either because of this damn heatherette takin so bloody long


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 7, 2008)

Does anyone think it could be online tomorrow?


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 7, 2008)

i think it will be the 10th, especially for the fact the eurisocrats code finishes on the 9th.. hopefully theres a code for heatherette


----------



## UrbanEve (Apr 7, 2008)

I have read about custom purchase in the forums, but couldn't find a relevant thread. Do any of you know how CP works and how can a find a partner for it?

I want Lollipop Loving, Sock Hop and Alpha Girl so bady, but no Heatherette in Hungary
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I hate the tension of bidding with ebay, plus most US sellers don't even ship to EU...grrrr...


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 7, 2008)

Got my alpha girl now and its lovely , very subtle but still more colour than other beauty powders!! its kind of like pink swoon but a warmer pink, the packaging rocks!!! x


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 8, 2008)

well its not up on the site yet! i think if its not up on the site today then it wont be on there until 15th, im still hoping! im getting style minx and hollywood nights today in the post, cant wait :-D


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 8, 2008)

I had an absolutely terrible night's sleep last night and it was all down to Heatherette panic! I was dreaming about a brand new freestanding store that no-one else knew about, but they were already sold out of trio 2  the moment they opened! I was also dreaming that MAC opened a tiny, strange stall in the cafe at my work and although I got trio 1, the shadows were all smashed. To top it all, they also seemed to have started a range of hair dye so I grabbed 4 of the pink dyes, only to discover at the till that they were £250 each. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This anticipation is getting absolutely ridiculous!


----------



## melliquor (Apr 8, 2008)

Tell me about it...  I can't wait until Thursday to go to Selfridges.  I hate going there but I really want to get my hands on Heatherette.  I am still unsure of what I am going to get but I know if I really love the packaging I will probably get the entire collection.  I can't wait for Trio 1 and Lollipop Loving.  2 MORE DAYS!!!!!!!


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 8, 2008)

i really hope it goes online today! if not i can get anything :-( im still not sure of what i want.


----------



## Winnie (Apr 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I had an absolutely terrible night's sleep last night and it was all down to Heatherette panic! I was dreaming about a brand new freestanding store that no-one else knew about, but they were already sold out of trio 2 the moment they opened! I was also dreaming that MAC opened a tiny, strange stall in the cafe at my work and although I got trio 1, the shadows were all smashed. To top it all, they also seemed to have started a range of hair dye so I grabbed 4 of the pink dyes, only to discover at the till that they were £250 each. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This anticipation is getting aboslutely ridiculous!_

 
haha, thats awesome, bet you were glad when you woke up! I'm getting up early on thursday to go to selfridges and getting my stuff...ohhhh its still 2 days away!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 8, 2008)

The only thing I want is trio 1, I have went totally of this collection. I want to go out on 2 nights out this week so thats were my money will be going. Iam so proud of myself lol.


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 8, 2008)

haha ditto on the dream anxiety i keep waking up in the morning and feeling really worried i have missed it all, strangely im really looking forward to lola devine nail poilish and the lashes, i NEED them lol x


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I had an absolutely terrible night's sleep last night and it was all down to Heatherette panic! I was dreaming about a brand new freestanding store that no-one else knew about, but they were already sold out of trio 2 the moment they opened! I was also dreaming that MAC opened a tiny, strange stall in the cafe at my work and although I got trio 1, the shadows were all smashed. To top it all, they also seemed to have started a range of hair dye so I grabbed 4 of the pink dyes, only to discover at the till that they were £250 each. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This anticipation is getting absolutely ridiculous!_

 
haha omg i had a dream that i went in New Look and they had a big glass case upstairs with heatherette makeup.... then i woke up, they need to bloody hurry up its drivin us crazy lol


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 8, 2008)

It seems like we're all torn between 2 extremes - some of us are getting positively rabid waiting while others are getting more and more bored and disinterested the longer we have to wait!


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 8, 2008)

looks like no heatherette today :-(


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 8, 2008)

seems like we have been waitin FOREVER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im actually quite surprised my list has gone down to 5-6 things because in the beginning i wanted nearly everything... im more excited about the summer collections


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 8, 2008)

Iam fed up with waiting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAC would have got so much money from me last week around £150 of heatherette. Now there lucky if I spend £50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 8, 2008)

exactly... i was gna spend roughly about £200 on the collection but now its only gonna be about £100... i dont see why it takes so long to come to the UK? i love how we see swatches n stuff from those in the US before it comes here.. but this is takin the piss


----------



## Susanne (Apr 8, 2008)

Still no parcel today. I called the counter again and the MA told me my order would be on the way to me. I hope so!!


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 8, 2008)

I still want quite a lot from Heatherette. I think it's the packaging that has sucked me in.


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Still no parcel today. I called the counter again and the MA told me my order would be on the way to me. I hope so!!_

 
How disappointing that it hasn't arrived yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




With any luck though, tomorrow will be the big day and you will doing this face!


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 9, 2008)

Please be put up today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm revising so I'm here all day to refresh the MAC site.


----------



## Jot (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm getting so fed up with waiting. its almost like the excitement has all gone


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 9, 2008)

i defo going to spend less now we have been arsed around and all my spontaneous spending energy has been dried up lol. x


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 9, 2008)

i recieved hollywood nights and style minx this morning and they are gorgeous! and the packing is so nice!!


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 9, 2008)

i want hollywood nights so much, i wasn't going to get style mix but think it would look amazing over a pale lipstick like fleshpot x


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 9, 2008)

ha ha how sad am i just to show you how much i love this make up , thought i would put it on my phone!!!


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_ha ha how sad am i just to show you how much i love this make up , thought i would put it on my phone!!!



_

 
haha love it!


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 9, 2008)

It looks like they restocked fafi, hipness blush and some of the lipsticks..I don't know if they would do that if heatherette was going to be put up today..


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesseVanity* 

 
_It looks like they restocked fafi, hipness blush and some of the lipsticks..I don't know if they would do that if heatherette was going to be put up today.._


----------



## Shepherdess (Apr 9, 2008)

Bah this is so annoying!!

I need some heatherette. I havent brought any mac for ages. I bet they'd put the collection up online when the promotional offer for free shipping has finished!


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 9, 2008)

I wish they would hurry up and put it online, I need to do revision! All I seem to be doing is refreshing the MAC website.


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 9, 2008)

This is driving me mad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's a pretty quiet day here at work for me and I'm back to the nonsense of checking the site every 10 minutes.

At least if Fafi has been restocked though, it doesn't look as if it will disappear when Heatherette goes online and I'll get my Flash-n-Dash after all.


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 9, 2008)

I emailed MAC again a few days ago (lol they must REALLY be sick of me), anyway they just replied and now it's the 16th.. lol i give up seriously..


----------



## Winnie (Apr 9, 2008)

I went to work this morning and it was dead quiet. All I could do was work out how much I would be spending on Heatherette/Mac things tomorrow! It's taking over my life.


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesseVanity* 

 
_I emailed MAC again a few days ago (lol they must REALLY be sick of me), anyway they just replied and now it's the 16th.. lol i give up seriously.._

 
I think they just pick a random date every time someone asks ... !

Surely it really must be tomorrow though as the London Selfridges event has been advertised as 10-11 April and the Birmingham one as 11-12 April?


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I think they just pick a random date every time someone asks ... !

Surely it really must be tomorrow though as the London Selfridges event has been advertised as 10-11 April and the Birmingham one as 11-12 April? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I specifically asked about when it would be online. I think it definatly will be in selfridges tomorrow


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 9, 2008)

I was just clinging onto every last bit of hope there!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 9, 2008)

i got my reply the other day and they said the 15th online


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i got my reply the other day and they said the 15th online_

 
me too :-( i really dont think its going to come online any earlier...i can hope though!


----------



## Jot (Apr 9, 2008)

this is getting ridiculous!


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 9, 2008)

i think im going to console myself by buying some of the trip palettes at the airport


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 9, 2008)

Still no sign!!! Arghh


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 9, 2008)

I just phoned them - again! I was already pretty sure there was no hope for this week now, but I was desperate. Besides, I looked like a little ritchieramone-no-mates sitting in the library cafe by myself!

I asked it when it would be available online and she said, and I quote ...

"It will be available online from the 15th. Selfridges will have it from the 10th but it won't be on the MAC website until the 17th."

I'm assuming this was just a little slip-up but that's 2 dates for the online release in 2 sentences!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I just phoned them - again! I was already pretty sure there was no hope for this week now, but I was desperate. Besides, I looked like a little ritchieramone-no-mates sitting in the library cafe by myself!

I asked it when it would be available online and she said, and I quote ...

"It will be available online from the 15th. Selfridges will have it from the 10th but it won't be on the MAC website until the 17th."

I'm assuming this was just a little slip-up but that's 2 dates for the online release in 2 sentences! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, thats quite stupid lol.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 9, 2008)

huh? so its gonna be on Selfridges website on the 15th?


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 9, 2008)

No, just at Selfridges stores from the 10th and on the MAC website from the 15th or 17th, depending on which of the 2 dates she gave you actually believe!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 9, 2008)

I wish it would just hurry up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean everywhere else in Europe has it except from the UK !!! Why are they taking soooooo long ahhhh !!!


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 9, 2008)

a ha so they say its the 17th but do the usual sneaky relese 2 days before.... i get it!!


----------



## *Modern~Miss* (Apr 9, 2008)

OH Gowd, still no sign!!? *sigh* i've spent so much on other stuff this month, Morgan had a massive closing down sale :,( so ive stocked up on stuff from there - i'm worried that i wont have enough money left over to buy all i want...im crap at saving!! i wish they woulda put it out on the 4th


----------



## melliquor (Apr 9, 2008)

Heatherette is out tomorrow... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















I can't wait to go to Selfridges.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Heatherette is out tomorrow... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















I can't wait to go to Selfridges.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
I wish I had a selfridges near me


----------



## melliquor (Apr 9, 2008)

I would be going mad if I didn't have a Selfridges near me.  I am going to Selfridges then Harvey Nics and maybe Harrods.  

Shopping here I come....


----------



## Susanne (Apr 9, 2008)

The waiting is over here!! Woohoo... I got my Heatherette parcel today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I have to try everything. LOL


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_I wish I had a selfridges near me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
me too


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 9, 2008)

i get it now then lol ... hmm they are so stupid, why not just say one date! my cousin who lives in oxford went to a mac counter near her and asked when it will be online... none of the MA's had a clue and didnt even know there was a heatherette collection! oh well

btw ladies i got my dazzleglass.. just posted swatches in the dazzleglass swatch forum and im currently doing a long review on my blog about it


----------



## MsCocoa (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok so it's the 10th for sure, I've made plans to head to Selfridges before work...I swore I wouldn't but I don't have the patience to wait plus pay for shipping. Since it was a Selfridges exclusive the seperates dates don't suprise me otherwise it would be in no way 'exclusive'.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I would be going mad if I didn't have a Selfridges near me.  I am going to Selfridges then Harvey Nics and maybe Harrods.  

Shopping here I come.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Wooooo... your plan sounds just like mine!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Is Dress Camp definitely available at Harvey Nics tomorrow?


----------



## ratoo (Apr 9, 2008)

My wish list has reduced so much because of the long wait. I think I know only want Hollywood Nights and Lollipop Lovin and thats if they look good. However, I'm still gonna go to Selfridges tomorrow, battle the counter I hate the most to get my heatherette. 

Does anyone know if Oxford St Selfridges mac counter is busy in the morning?


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratoo* 

 
_My wish list has reduced so much because of the long wait. I think I know only want Hollywood Nights and Lollipop Lovin and thats if they look good. However, I'm still gonna go to Selfridges tomorrow, battle the counter I hate the most to get my heatherette. 

Does anyone know if Oxford St Selfridges mac counter is busy in the morning?_

 
ive been first thing in the morning before and it was fairly busy, nowhere near as manic as it gets in the afternoon though!


----------



## GoldenFairy (Apr 9, 2008)

Ladies I would go to harvey nicks first if you are after dress camp. I went and got my items today (they released them early). They only recieved 22 of each item and have been selling today. Unlike heatherette, dress camp will not be on line for the UK. The Dress Camp colours are sooo pretty - I am totally in love with that cute palette and too fab lipstick (and the packaging is sticker free!)


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenFairy* 

 
_Ladies I would go to harvey nicks first if you are after dress camp. I went and got my items today (they released them early). They only recieved 22 of each item and have been selling today. Unlike heatherette, dress camp will not be on line for the UK. The Dress Camp colours are sooo pretty - I am totally in love with that cute palette and too fab lipstick (and the packaging is sticker free!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yikes 22 of each, that's sooooo rubbish!!! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## GoldenFairy (Apr 9, 2008)

No problem! Just make sure you get your hands on it quick if you want it! They won't be getting in any more stock of it either!!!! I can't wait to get my zebra print lipstick out on the tube to work tomorrow - eeek!


----------



## GoldenFairy (Apr 9, 2008)

Btw - If you get the gold lipglass please could you tell me how best to wear it as I have no idea!!!


----------



## Winnie (Apr 9, 2008)

no way, we have a harvey nicks in Brum maybe I should head on over when I go and get my heatherette stuff in the morning!


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winnie* 

 
_no way, we have a harvey nicks in Brum maybe I should head on over when I go and get my heatherette stuff in the morning!_

 
When I emailed MAC they said it was a harvey nicks london exclusive, so you might want to call and check before you go.


----------



## Winnie (Apr 9, 2008)

Well, I guess I don't _need_ any of that stuff, so It might be just as well and I can save my money for perm stuff...


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 9, 2008)

I could be wrong tho, it might be worth just checking. They don't seem to know much at MAC customer service..always changing dates etc.. so you don't want to miss out by not checking =)


----------



## Winnie (Apr 9, 2008)

I think I might go ahead and check their counter out anyway seeing as I've never been to that one before! This could be bad for the purse strings :S


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GoldenFairy* 

 
_Btw - If you get the gold lipglass please could you tell me how best to wear it as I have no idea!!!_

 
Hopefully I'm gonna get it all.... if it's not sold out, will def' share ideas for that one!


----------



## MsCocoa (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh my goodness, I am so tempted to get dress camp now and buy Heatherette online but I'm not gonna give in since I didn't plan for it anyway...I hate you guys at Specktra


----------



## Jot (Apr 10, 2008)

Is anyone calling selfridges and ordering by phone or is everyone waiting for it to eventually appear online??


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm going to call them and try ordering. I'm also after another few things from the perm line, but it feels weird asking for them to be put in with my Heatherette order for some reason. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess if I have no luck with Selfridges for whatever reason, I can just order online next week.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I'm going to call them and try ordering. I'm also after another few things from the perm line, but it feels weird asking for them to be put in with my Heatherette order for some reason. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess if I have no luck with Selfridges for whatever reason, I can just order online next week._

 
  I could order my Heatherette products at the counter already at the end of February and it worked. 
Maybe Selfridges takes orders in advance as well? I'll cross my fingers!


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm tempted to ring a Selfridges and order but I can't be bothered with the hassle. I just wish it was up on the site or we had a Selfridges here, I could have gone and bought what I wanted today


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 10, 2008)

I've just phoned and I was a little confused by their response. They said that yes, I could order from Heatherette - and the perm line - today, but just not now and that I should call back later. I asked when and she went away to check. She then said that she would take my order and call back later for my card details - I hope she actually does! It's just a bit inconvenient as I'm at work and I'm sure that if she does call back, it will be at a time I can't take the call!


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 10, 2008)

im just waiting till it comes on line, don't fancy speaking to some harrassed sales assistant over the phone xx


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 10, 2008)

The girl I spoke to sounded pretty harrassed, right enough! I phoned at 09:30 when they opened as I thought it would be the quietest part of the day. The music was blaring (Bow Wow Wow - nice!) and she sounded hassled already. Oops ... !


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm going to wait intill it comes online too.

Did you manage to order anything ritchieramone?


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 10, 2008)

Hmm, I only _kind of_ managed! I'm waiting for them to call me back for my card details at some point today, so until then, I'm not 100% sure that my order is definite ... fingers crossed though.


----------



## Jot (Apr 10, 2008)

which store did you call ritchieramone


----------



## Susanne (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_Hmm, I only kind of managed! I'm waiting for them to call me back for my card details at some point today, so until then, I'm not 100% sure that my order is definite ... fingers crossed though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  I am very impatient and usually can't wait that a MAC counter or store calls back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's why *I* call them again after some time... Sometimes you must continue being obstinate.


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 10, 2008)

Jot, I called the Oxford Street Selfridges. 

Susanne, I agree! I'll wait until later on today and if I haven't heard from them, I'll call them back.


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 10, 2008)

do you think its going to be online today?


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 10, 2008)

im just waitin til it pops up online... WHEN it does


----------



## melliquor (Apr 10, 2008)

Good news girlies... I called Harvey Nics and asked them to hold the stuff that I am getting.  I was worried they would sell out by this afternoon by time I got there.

I am going to Selfridges as well... so if anybody wants a CP for Heatherette, especially if you are already getting Dress Camp... pm me.


----------



## Weasel (Apr 10, 2008)

I've got a really horrible feeling that this won't be available online


----------



## ilovegreen (Apr 10, 2008)

Just got back from Selfridges & I'm now the proud owner of 

Trio 1 
Trio 2
She's bad lashes 
3D Glitter silver 
pink pearl pigment 
Style Minx 
Hollywood Nights 
Lollipop lovin 
Rollickin p/p 











The counter wasn't busy at all but they did have a gorgeous half naked male model on a podium which made the mad dash to Selfridges worth it.

The visit did end up costing me a lot more as Shellys is having a closing down sale so I picked up 2 pairs of shoes and a bag


----------



## Susanne (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_Just got back from Selfridges & I'm now the proud owner of 

Trio 1 
Trio 2
She's bad lashes 
3D Glitter silver 
pink pearl pigment 
Style Minx 
Hollywood Nights 
Lollipop lovin 
Rollickin p/p 











The counter wasn't busy at all but they did have a gorgeous half naked male model on a podium which made the mad dash to Selfridges worth it.

The visit did end up costing me a lot more as Shellys is having a closing down sale so I picked up 2 pairs of shoes and a bag_

 
  Enjoy!!


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Weasel* 

 
_I've got a really horrible feeling that this won't be available online_

 
It definatly will be


----------



## melliquor (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_Just got back from Selfridges & I'm now the proud owner of 

Trio 1 
Trio 2
She's bad lashes 
3D Glitter silver 
pink pearl pigment 
Style Minx 
Hollywood Nights 
Lollipop lovin 
Rollickin p/p 












The counter wasn't busy at all but they did have a gorgeous half naked male model on a podium which made the mad dash to Selfridges worth it.

The visit did end up costing me a lot more as Shellys is having a closing down sale so I picked up 2 pairs of shoes and a bag_

 
Lucky you.  I can't wait to go.  I leave in less than 2 hours to go to Selfridges.  Luckily I am busy... so time is going quickly.


----------



## Weasel (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesseVanity* 

 
_It definatly will be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thank god, I'm really near to selfridges, but I hate the people who work there


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 10, 2008)

im so jealous!


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm happy to say that I just had a call back from Selfridges and my order has gone through, so I should probably receive it in about 3-5 working days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Postage was £5.50, by the way.)

As expected, they phoned back at the worst possible time and it was super-awkward but it's all turned out fine in the end.

melliquor, thanks so much for getting them to hold the Dress Camp stuff for you - that was really thoughtful.  It sounds as if there won't be much chance of getting hold of it after today!


----------



## GoldenFairy (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Weasel* 

 
_thank god, I'm really near to selfridges, but I hate the people who work there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know they can be so rude and you have to scream for their attention!!


----------



## GoldenFairy (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_Hopefully I'm gonna get it all.... if it's not sold out, will def' share ideas for that one!_

 
Thanks my dear! I feel like calling Harvey Nicks just to check the stock levels for you girls!!


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_im so jealous!_

 
Me too


----------



## Susanne (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I'm happy to say that I just had a call back from Selfridges and my order has gone through, so I should probably receive it in about 3-5 working days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Postage was £5.50, by the way.)

As expected, they phoned back at the worst possible time and it was super-awkward but it's all turned out fine in the end.
_

 
That's great!


----------



## Winnie (Apr 10, 2008)

Yay I got my style minx and Hollywood nights! Really wanted alpha girl but it disappeared on me (I'm NW20) and passed on the trios in the end. The MAs were all wearing glittery sequinned cowboy hats and melrose mood, they looked kinda like spacey cowboys. The Fafi range was also taken off the counter too to make room for Heatherette but noticed a few bits and bobs in jars behind some of the stands. For once, their customer service wasn't too bad! 

Oh, and Dress Camp is definitely only a London exclusive, went to my Harvey Nicks (and one of the girls recognised me from the freestanding store??!!) and they didn't have it in. I ended up getting a bunch of other stuff too which will find its way into the haul section!


----------



## Ang9000 (Apr 10, 2008)

Went Selfridges this morning & got

Trio 1
Lollipop Loving l/s
Melrose Mood l/s
Fleshpot l/s
Sock Hop l/g
Starlet Kiss l/g
Bonus Beat l/g
Black Funk/Pop Blue dual pencil
Rollickin p/p

Apparently I was their 1st Heatherette customer


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_Apparently I was their 1st Heatherette customer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ha ha, that's quite an honour! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice haul - enjoy your new stuff.


----------



## ratoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I was also at Selfridges today. I got Hollywood Nights, Style Minx and Trio 2. Lollipop Lovin looked an absolute mess on me, but then again I'm NW50 with really pigmented lips. Seeing as I was spending over £25 I did book myself in for a makeover using trio 2 - it was really nice. It was hella busy though at 12.
They were painting male and female models.
They also had the colouring books that some US events had, but would only give them out to children 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . All in all I'm pretty happy with my haul, I may post my look later


----------



## Shepherdess (Apr 10, 2008)

Another one that got back from Selfridges in London 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I should have got more stuff!!

I brought:
-Lollipop loving lipstick
-Bonus beat lipglass
-Fab Orchid/ Daisy Lilly dual edge pencil
-Nighthawk/ Front row dual edge pencil
-Alpha Girl
-Smooth Harmony

And some Georgio Armani Star lash mascara - Your eyelashes dont need anything else!!

Im going back to get:
-Style minx lipglass
-Black Funk/Pop Blue dual edge pencil (I love these pencils!)
-She's bad lashes
-Trio 2

Thank goodness for overtime


----------



## Winnie (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratoo* 

 
_ Lollipop Lovin looked an absolute mess on me,_

 
Me too, it was waaay too pale on me. Made me look a little sickly too!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shepherdess* 

 
_Thank goodness for overtime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yess! Definitely.


----------



## melliquor (Apr 10, 2008)

hello girlies... I as well just got back from Selfridges.  I LOVE Heatherette.  I am already trying to stop myself from buying backups.  

I got:

Style Minx l/g
Starlet Kiss l/g
Bonus Beat l/g
Sock Hop l/g
Melrose Mood l/s
Lollipop Loving l/s
Trio 1
Pink Pearl piggie

I am going back to get...

Fleshpot l/s
Hollywood Nights l/s
Trio 2
Sock Hop (maybe)
Lollipop Loving (maybe)

I was able to get everybodys Dress Camp stuff as well.  They said I was buying all of their stock.  LOL.


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 10, 2008)

I did a CP for everything I wanted from heatherette and dress camp thanks to Melliquor, so no more nightmares about wheither it will be sold out online before I can get to it! I can now stop stalking the website and emailing them like a stalker.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 10, 2008)

Wooooo I got my Heatherette (trio 1, Lollipop Lovin', Style Minx, Starlet Kiss to add to my Ebay purchases!) and Dress Camp stuff (all of it). Selfridges was fine and a great atmosphere, and the MA in Harvey Nics was lovely!!

Some pics...


----------



## ratoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Browneyedbaby, we must have been there at the same time as I remember when those two ladies who are in your last pic were sitting down.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratoo* 

 
_Browneyedbaby, we must have been there at the same time as I remember when those two ladies who are in your last pic were sitting down._

 
I thought out of all the people there that there had to be someone else from Specktra!!! 

I spent a loooong time looking at the male model. If you saw someone with a bright pink camera that was me!!


----------



## ratoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I probably did see you then, I was wearing a bright purple scarf on my hair, Heatherette came before hairdressers!


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I was able to get everybodys Dress Camp stuff as well.  They said I was buying all of their stock.  LOL._

 
Thanks, Mel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was worried that they'd not let you buy all the stuff you must have had on your giant shopping list for all of us!

Oh, and fantastic Heatherette haul!


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 10, 2008)

browneyedbaby, thanks for posting your photos. It's really nice for people like me who never get to the counters or stores on release dates to still be able to get a peek at what's going on and get an idea of it all.


----------



## Shepherdess (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratoo* 

 
_I probably did see you then, I was wearing a bright purple scarf on my hair, Heatherette came before hairdressers!_

 
I was there today and had a purple headscarf on my head too! How weird. I was there from about 1pm till 2ish. I always think of the UK Specktra girls whenever Im in mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## tigerli17 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm going tonight with my boyfriend (nagged him into it) and I've NO idea what to get coz I'm on such a small budget this month. Definitely want Lollipop Lovin and Alpha Girl but I really want one of the trios too...I'd really like to book a make over for later tonight but I've no idea how to do it :/

The pictures look great btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The half naked cowboy is going to freak my bf out!


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tigerli17* 

 
_I'm going tonight with my boyfriend (nagged him into it) and I've NO idea what to get coz I'm on such a small budget this month. Definitely want Lollipop Lovin and Alpha Girl but I really want one of the trios too...I'd really like to book a make over for later tonight but I've no idea how to do it :/

The pictures look great btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The half naked cowboy is going to freak my bf out!_

 
if you phone up the counter they should be able to book you in for a makeover over the phone.


----------



## tigerli17 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah finally found the number but they don't do make overs past 2:30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No way I'm going to be able to get down there at lunch I'm swamped so I'll have to catch the next collection instead...


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 11, 2008)

If they're made Euristocrats permanent maybe they will put Heatherette up today? I can't wait till next week


----------



## Weasel (Apr 11, 2008)

I braved it and went to selfridges, wasn't very busy, about 6 people there (this was about 10.45am) and about 15 ma's standing around doing absolutely nothing even though I'm standing there with a list smiling at them like a total goon, after about 10 minutes I managed to get some help

didn't get hollywood nights in the end as it's not as bright as I thought

they've got tonnes of stock, nothing sold out yet, so you should all be able to get what you want

i got:
melrose mood
fleshpot
lollipop lovin (didn't want this but omg it's beautiful!!)
starlet kiss
bonus beat 
[I also wanted style minx [completely beautiful] but decided not to]
trio 1
alpha girl

the MA's looked completely amazing, all of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





my advice: GO EARLY


----------



## tigerli17 (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Weasel* 

 
_ my advice: GO EARLY_

 
Lol i'm fudged then! I'm leaving work in 20mins and going down there. I'm not expecting help, just wanna get the stuff I want and leave to be honest. Would be nice for a little opinion on some things but I'm not expecting too much. Selfridges makes me angry...


----------



## Weasel (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tigerli17* 

 
_Lol i'm fudged then! I'm leaving work in 20mins and going down there. I'm not expecting help, just wanna get the stuff I want and leave to be honest. Would be nice for a little opinion on some things but I'm not expecting too much. Selfridges makes me angry..._

 
ah you'll be fine, might be busy though


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 11, 2008)

I sent Mac an email last week about when heatherette is coming out and I got a response like most people saying Tuesday the 15th. I guess thats not too far away lol.


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 11, 2008)

I think my Heatherette from Selfridges is sitting in a warehouse in an industrial estate about 20 miles from me at the moment. When I got home tonight, there was a card from a courier company saying they had tried to deliver a parcel during the afternoon.

Annoyingly, Selfridges would only send my stuff to my registered debit card address and the courier will only deliver here as well, so I'll have to try to get up to the industrial estate after work on Monday to collect it. It's frustrating that it's so near bur yet so far!


----------



## Winnie (Apr 11, 2008)

gosh, thats so annoying when it's sitting in a warehouse nearby! As if you will have to wait the entire weekend. It'll be worth it though!


----------



## justanotherchic (Apr 11, 2008)

I am sick of waiting for it to come online, yes the 15th isnt too far away now, but it is such a long time difference between the USA and UK release dates


----------



## MsCocoa (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_The girl I spoke to sounded pretty harrassed, right enough! I phoned at 09:30 when they opened as I thought it would be the quietest part of the day. The music was blaring (Bow Wow Wow - nice!) and she sounded hassled already. Oops ... !_

 

You'd be suprised I went at 9:30am on Thursday and there were people at the counter already!

I got...Trio 2, Sock Hop and Smooth Harmony, I need Style Minx though one of the MUA was wearing it and it looked sooo good!

I went to early, the podium was gorgeous but I guess went too early to see the male model!

When I went I know it was early but the draw looked VERY full so I don't think they're running out yet.


----------



## foxynats (Apr 12, 2008)

Ooh i ordered mine online (through my kind american cousin, who i had to bribe to send me stuff, lol) but now i have to get my butt to Selfridges!!:

I got:
Trio 1
Alpha girl
$$$ Yes
Hollywood night l/s
Style minx l/g
Black Funk/Pop Blue e/p
Both pigmants

However, i *need*:
Nighthawk/Front Row e/p
Sock Hop l/g
Lollipop Loving l/s.

Phew.

Also after dress camp too. anyone know if it will be at the Harvey Nicks in Manchester?

xx


----------



## Winnie (Apr 12, 2008)

It's just a London exclusive, as there is one in Birmingham too and they didn't have it.


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 12, 2008)

well its official no heatherette for me! im so disappointed it hasnt gone on the website.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 12, 2008)

Calling all 24-Hour Party People! The A.M. Good Girl/P.M. Bad Girl looks of this iconic colour collection are - like their inspiration - glittering and glamorous. Sparkle like a superstar with the skills of a M·A·C artist.  
















* M·A·C Selfridges London *

 400 Oxford Street...
London W1X 1AB
Tel. 020 7318 3276 

*Heatherette
*10 - 11 April
11.00am - 7.00pm





*M·A·C Selfridges Manchester
(Trafford Park)*

 The Trafford Centre
Manchester M17 8DA
Tel. 0161 629 1133 

*Heatherette
*18 - 19 April
11.00am - 7.00pm





*M·A·C Selfridges Birmingham*

 Bull Ring
Birmingham B5 4BP
Tel. 0121 600 6826 

*Heatherette
*11 - 12 April
11.00am - 7.00pm


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 12, 2008)

I can't wait for it to be on the website! neeed!!!!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foxynats* 

 
_Ooh i ordered mine online (through my kind american cousin, who i had to bribe to send me stuff, lol) but now i have to get my butt to Selfridges!!:

I got:
Trio 1
Alpha girl
$$$ Yes
Hollywood night l/s
Style minx l/g
Black Funk/Pop Blue e/p
Both pigmants

However, i *need*:
Nighthawk/Front Row e/p
Sock Hop l/g
Lollipop Loving l/s.

Phew.

Also after dress camp too. anyone know if it will be at the Harvey Nicks in Manchester?

xx_

 
I'm pretty sure someone said that it's London only. EDIT: Sorry just noticed Winnie had already replied!!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 13, 2008)

jeeeeeez.... when is it coming onlinneee!!!???

I just wanna get my hands on the pink glittery stuff! just tempted to buy it off ebay already!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_jeeeeeez.... when is it coming onlinneee!!!???

I just wanna get my hands on the pink glittery stuff! just tempted to buy it off ebay already!_

 
Only a couple more days and *touch wood* it'll be up!!! (Tuesday)


----------



## trollydolly (Apr 13, 2008)

i hope you all enjoy your heatherette goodies when you get them! and if you've already got them then lucky you :-D
im looking forward to seeing all your fotds when i get back.
see you when i get back from holiday x


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_i hope you all enjoy your heatherette goodies when you get them! and if you've already got them then lucky you :-D
im looking forward to seeing all your fotds when i get back.
see you when i get back from holiday x_

 
Have a great time!


----------



## nunu (Apr 13, 2008)

have a great holliday trollydolly


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 13, 2008)

Enjoy yourself, trollydolly!


----------



## Shepherdess (Apr 14, 2008)

Have a great holiday trolly!


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 14, 2008)

hope holiday is fab chick xxxx


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 14, 2008)

This week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got the date of the 15th when I emailed so hopefully tomorrow. I will probably keep checking today, I've done that for the last two weeks now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope you have a great holiday Trolly!


----------



## *Modern~Miss* (Apr 14, 2008)

okaaaay...so is it this thursday the 17th do we think for heatherette online???????? hmmmm i bloody hope so!!


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 14, 2008)

When I emailed them they said the 15th  but then some others have been told the 17th so who knows.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 14, 2008)

it better come online 2moro... im really pissed off with this long wait.  I never would have thought i would only get like 5 things from heatherette because in the beginning i wanted like 90% of the collections... too bad for MAC they have lost out on alot of money especially with the rest of us pissed off waiting

they better not do this to us again


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 14, 2008)

they better not lol!!!
anyhoo got an email back today at last!!!  

"Thank you for taking the time to contact us and for your interest in M.A.C.

I am please to have the opportunity to advise that our Limited Edition
Collection, Heatherette 
will be exclusively available to all Selfridges's stores from 10th April
and available exclusively 
online 16th April."

lol bloody hell i think they are telling everyone a different date!!
am i meant to stay in my house for 3 whole days , what a fuck up!!


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 14, 2008)

The 16th??! I wish they would make their minds up. 

I have revision so I have to stay in anyway but I keep thinking I need to check the MAC site every five minutes. I'm not going to miss out on anything, especially because we've waited for so long.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 14, 2008)

they are so useless
we could probably do a better job than them lol


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Apr 14, 2008)

I can't believe how long its taking MAC to put it online. That sucks! I hope you all get your Heatherette soon.

I finally put on a brave face and went to Selfridges in Oxford Street today. It was mega busy and like any other time I go there, I ended up getting ignored *sigh* Anyway the collection is really pretty. I bought Lollipop Lovin, Starlett Kiss, Bonus Beat but I meant to get Sock Hop too. However when I went on the train I decided to take a sneak peak at the products and I noticed the MA gave me 2 Bonus Beats instead of 1 Bonus Beat and 1 Sock Hop.

I was kinda fustrated but it was too late to go back there. So before I go into uni tomorrow I'm going to exchange it for a Sock Hop Lipglass.


----------



## Jot (Apr 14, 2008)

i hope it is out tomorrow, i think i'll just be relieved rather than excited! if its wed or thurs then this is really taking the p*ss!!!!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 14, 2008)

Finally got my hands on it... popped into Selfridges London after work today - got Starlet Kiss, Style Minx, Sock Hop glosses, Hollywood Nights lipstick and Alpha G powder... 

Starlet Kiss is a must have!!!


----------



## Shepherdess (Apr 14, 2008)

I wonder if they look at our comments on Specktra. They really need to sort this late collection crisis out. Get a move on mac!!


----------



## Niquas Brain (Apr 14, 2008)

Last week I had my list down to about 3 things, now the time for it is pretty much here, I feel myself wanting more again!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 14, 2008)

I got my haul in Selfridges but I'm still waiting in anticipation of it coming online! That's the pull of MAC I suppose!


----------



## linziP123 (Apr 14, 2008)

i sooooo hope it's online tomorrow!! i dont think i can wait any longer! its really bad service how they have told everyone different days !


----------



## Winnie (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_I got my haul in Selfridges but I'm still waiting in anticipation of it coming online! That's the pull of MAC I suppose!_

 
Same!
I hope it does come online tomorrow, it's been so long!


----------



## lindsay_lu (Apr 14, 2008)

its crazy - i work in the media and had talked to the mac press office, who told me for SURE last week it would be online, and nothing happened!
i so hope it's tomorrow - i've got the morning off so can buy to my heart's content


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 14, 2008)

i bloody hope its tomorrow too... or they can get lost lol
messing us about.. who do they think they are? 

and i actually want fleshpot now.. didnt want it in the beginning, but i still dont know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i only have enough money for 4-5 things


----------



## justanotherchic (Apr 15, 2008)

Im the same a a few of you - wanted loads to begin with, but after getting so annoyed with all the waiting and different supposed release dates, now I just want a couple of things.


----------



## Jot (Apr 15, 2008)

i've just logged on now and its not there. hoping its because its before work hours and maybe it will appear at 9! if not i get to spend all day checking probably to be disappointed!!!! fingers crossed guys xx


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_I got my haul in Selfridges but I'm still waiting in anticipation of it coming online! That's the pull of MAC I suppose!_

 
I collected my Selfridges parcel from the courier's depot yesterday but I've still been checking to see if it's online yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I only got the trios and Alpha Girl, but I'm pretty pleased with them. I made a horrible mess this morning with my attempts with Trio 2 but that's entirely down to my lack of skill, rather than the products!


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 15, 2008)

I know, I was really expecting it to be online today. Even though I'm not sure if I'll be able to get anything, but I really want to *fingers crossed*


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 15, 2008)

I got my heatherette and dress camp stuff today, thanks again melliquor!
I love it all! I still want it to come online today because I want to get smooth harmomy beauty powder and both trios even though I said I wouldnt!


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i bloody hope its tomorrow too... or they can get lost lol
messing us about.. who do they think they are? 

and i actually want fleshpot now.. didnt want it in the beginning, but i still dont know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i only have enough money for 4-5 things_

 

haha i want fleshpot as well now, i have myth but everyones fotds make it look so good!!! i also want style minx now as well xxx


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 15, 2008)

I want Fleshpot but I am pale so I hope it doesn't make me looks awful. I really love the nude lip look.


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 15, 2008)

I just tried on fleshpot and bonus beat and it looks so pretty, something I could definatly wear everyday. I love the nude lip too. I'm nw20 and I dont think it makes me look dead, I hope not anyway!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Apr 15, 2008)

i seriously hopee it comes online tommorow noww, i rushed back this morning thinking it would be there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i already got the 2 eyeshadow trios from selfridges but the lipsticks i wanted were sold out so hopefullyyyy i can get them online

*crosses fingers*

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 15, 2008)

i think fleshpot will be amazing under some of the brighter lipglassses like style minx etc will make them nice and bright xxx


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 15, 2008)

I can't wait to mess about with all the colours.  I must have refreshed the MAC site about 20 times already this morning


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 15, 2008)

i was actually expectin it to be online but i just checked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. maybe later?


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 15, 2008)

Wasn't that what we were all saying 2 whole weeks ago? I can hardly believe how much waiting around we've all had to do.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 15, 2008)

i cant believe its still not online


----------



## linziP123 (Apr 15, 2008)

i reckon it would already be up if it was out today wouldn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wonder if it's because Fafi didn't sell that well or something- only a couple of things are sold out of it!


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *linziP123* 

 
_i reckon it would already be up if it was out today wouldn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wonder if it's because Fafi didn't sell that well or something- only a couple of things are sold out of it!_

 
Sometimes collections don't go up till about 5pm. I think they Re-stocked Fafi last week.


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 15, 2008)

I wouldn't worry yet, euristocrats didnt come online intill about 2pm and when fafi was realised it wasn't on the website intill around 5.30pm.


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 15, 2008)

Is it just me or has the MAC site one really slow all of a sudden? It's not loading.


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 15, 2008)

I tried to refresh the page and it wouldn't load for me either. 

Could it be about to happen ... ?! 

PS No, apparently not - it just suddenly started working and Heatherette's still not there!


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 15, 2008)

It just suddenly loaded for me too


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 15, 2008)

It's taking a while to load for me, don't know why I'm so obsessed about whether it's on the website or not because I don't think I'll be able to get anything


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 15, 2008)

maybe they are putting everything on?


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 15, 2008)

I hope they put it up soon, its really interfering with my revision! I have exams in less than 3 weeks.


----------



## Niquas Brain (Apr 15, 2008)

I just did a search for Heatherette, and some stuff came up!!!! I think it's in the middle of uploading though... God I hope its up before I have to go back to work!!!


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Niquas Brain* 

 
_I just did a search for Heatherette, and some stuff came up!!!! I think it's in the middle of uploading though... God I hope its up before I have to go back to work!!!_

 
OH MY GOD IT IS!!















I'm so excited as you can tell.

I've added both the trio's to my basket.


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 15, 2008)

Finally!!


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 15, 2008)

You can search for the lipsticks & glosses too just type in their names


----------



## Niquas Brain (Apr 15, 2008)

ooo I can't keep still!! I hope it's all up soon!

I keep worrying things I want will be sold out by the time I get back from work...

My frugal Heatherette shopping list I think is out the window!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 15, 2008)

it all should be up pretty soon then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wooo
god we sound sad lol


----------



## *K_87* (Apr 15, 2008)

Yay, just added starlet kiss and hollywood nights!


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_it all should be up pretty soon then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wooo
god we sound sad lol_

 
Ha, we do! I have a huge smile on my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so happy right now, we've waited so long.


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 15, 2008)

wooooohooooo added a few things to my shopping basket, the trios are up too if you do a search for heatherette!!!! yeeeeeaaaaaah! then i can go back to my housework xx


----------



## Niquas Brain (Apr 15, 2008)

Damn...

I wish I was at home all day today!

I've added everything I wanted except for Alpha Girl!! I don't think I'll make it before work now...

If Alpha Girl is sold out, I'll be coming here waving my fist


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 15, 2008)

If i was at work i would be phoning in late or sick lol xxxx so do you all reckon it will be on soon? xx


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 15, 2008)

wooooo lola devine has a picture!!!


----------



## Jot (Apr 15, 2008)

god we are all addicts! i just tried to load the page and it was slow so gave up and came on here - back off to mac now to fill my basket  xx


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 15, 2008)

think i want bonus beat now dammit!!! lashes are on!!


----------



## Ang9000 (Apr 15, 2008)

Pencils are on


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 15, 2008)

I wonder how long I can keep fruitlessly typing 'Alpha' into the search box and still pass it off as work? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think I need a backup of this ...


----------



## Ang9000 (Apr 15, 2008)

It's all up now apart from the pigments & powders


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 15, 2008)

Oddly, Pink Pearl was there earlier and I put it in my basket, but it's gone from the pigments page now. It's still in my basket though.


----------



## Ang9000 (Apr 15, 2008)

How strange!!


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 15, 2008)

all i need is smooth harmony and im good to go!!!! i have to say mac have caught me in a manic spending mood, just added rollickin, the fafi liner brush thingy, and plushlash gah!!!


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow my mum let me borrow her credit card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was like thankyou!thankyou! Now I'm just waiting for Alpha Girl.


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 15, 2008)

yayness hope its not sold out by the time the beauty powders go on lol xxx


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 15, 2008)

25 pages? yes we are deffinately addicts lol

hope its all put up properly soon!


----------



## nunu (Apr 15, 2008)

On Sunday i went to Selfridges in Birmingham and picked up trio 1 , hollywood nights, sock hop and style minx lipglass. They were out of the other lipsticks and most of glosses. But their drawer was full og the beauty powders. I'm going to order the rest of my stuff when i get home


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 15, 2008)

why are the beauty powders taking so long?


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 15, 2008)

Ooo I was just quickly looking on USA site and look at Dress Camp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just updating that site too probabaly.

I don't know JesseVanity; that's what I'm waiting for too


----------



## Jot (Apr 15, 2008)

i'm in a mad mood and just adding a few other bits now too! this is dangerous. Quite fun almost chasing the site xx


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 15, 2008)

yeh i know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i want to add alpha girl to my basket and im good to go!!


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 15, 2008)

i feel like a hacker or something trying to sneak around macs site lol xxx


----------



## Susanne (Apr 15, 2008)

I hope you all get what you want from Heatherette! Enjoy!


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 15, 2008)

I keep adding things to my basket as well. I've already received everything from Selfridges that I decided my Heatherette haul would include, so what on earth am I doing?!


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 15, 2008)

haha im bloody adding pencil sharpeners and the like!!! i think it the attitude  of its a big haul so what the hell, wanted a foundation pump and thought i would wait till the heatherette haul but now there is none left boo!!!


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 15, 2008)

Pictures are up of Trio's and Lipsticks now, come on Alpha Girl!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 15, 2008)

yessss its up properly!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 woooooooo 2 weeks late!!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 15, 2008)

ahhhhhhhhhhh its alll online now!!!!!!!


----------



## Claire84 (Apr 15, 2008)

I've just placed my order cos I didn't REALLY want the beauty powders.  Well, I wouldn't have said "No" to them, but I was 'trying' to be good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ended up getting all 4 lipglasses, 3 of the lipsticks (didn't get Fleshpot) and got Pink Pearl pigment for my sister.  Also got another back-up of Cult Fave from Fafi, some Cleanse Off Oil, Gently Off Eye make up remover and some more Fix +.  My debit card ain't liking me right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope the Beauty Powders come online soon soyou can all get your orders placed!


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 15, 2008)

Wooo ordered


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 15, 2008)

WOOO I JUST MACGASMED!! lol that was the quickest i ever went through checkout lol xxx


----------



## Jot (Apr 15, 2008)

yay finally x


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 15, 2008)

i just ordered:
L/S: lollipop loving, fleshpot
L/G: sock hop
Trio 1
and alpha girl b/p

and now i really want (but got no money left!): bonus beat lipglass, jardin aires pigment, nighthawk/frontrow pencil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe next time!! but i want a few bits from naughty nauticals which will cost quite abit


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank goodness for that - I couldn't trust myself not to buy any more extra nonsense before Alpha Girl appeared!

I just got a back-up of AG, Pink Pearl, some brush cleanser etc. I also ordered another Strobe Current as I managed to lose mine about a week after I got it!


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 15, 2008)

i ordered

lollipop loving
hollywood nights
fleshpot (impulse buy)

sock hop
starlet kiss
style minx
bonus beat (impulse buy)

smooth harmony bp
lola devine np
shes bad lashes
shes good lashes
rollickin paint pot (fafi)
210 liner brush
plushlash black

ouch need to delete invoice email so fiance doesn't see.


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 15, 2008)

I ordered all the lipsticks and lipglasses, both the trios, Black Funk/ Pop Blue, Nighthawk/Frontrow and Alpha Girl. 

I did want the Pigments and 3d silver Glitter but ran out of money. So may get them in a few weeks if they're not sold out.


----------



## Jot (Apr 15, 2008)

so annoying that it came up in the afternoon - means it will be another day for delivery!
Anyway from the collection i said i was getting nothing from i got
Sock hop
Lollipop loving
alpha girl
and lola devine (impluse buy)


----------



## Weasel (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm so bad...

even though I already hauled, I just bought

nighthawk/frontrow 
black funk/pop blue
smooth harmony

as well as
clear lipglass
tenderling blush

OH WELL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love me some MAC!!


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 15, 2008)

aw another day for delivery!!!! i paid for next working day delivery so hopefully get it thursday!!!


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 15, 2008)

I orded both trios, smooth harmony, nighthawk front row, black funk pop blue from heatherette to go with my other stuff I did a cp for (all the lipglosses, all the lipsticks, alpha girl and the purple pencil) and I also got brush cleasner, cremeola and summerfruit cremestick lip liner, costa chic lipstick, prep and prime lip, 3 lash, and the turquatic purfume...I don't even want to see my bank balance right now..


I wonder how long it will take to sell out..


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 15, 2008)

wow jessevanity now thats what i call a haul xxx


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 15, 2008)

I feel relatively well behaved now reading through these orders! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I deleted a couple of brushes, some MV 3 and a bunch of other stuff before eventually ordering.


----------



## Winnie (Apr 15, 2008)

I only got style minx and Hollywood nights at selfridges last week but reading all your hauls makes me want to get a whole bunch of other stuff...


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 15, 2008)

I decided to skip buying a beauty powder, I broke a tradition lol.

But I bought the 3D Glitter, the Purple Eyeliner and Lollipop lovin


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 15, 2008)

right anyway back to my housework!!! that was a welcome distraction for a while, i can get on with my life now!!!


----------



## Winnie (Apr 15, 2008)

I really wanted alpha girl beauty powder (because I love pinks and the packaging is awesome) but I swatched it on my skin last week and it just disappeared on me (nw25)...but there was a part of me that wanted to get it just for it's prettyness!


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_wow jessevanity now thats what i call a haul xxx_

 
I went alittle crazy as it was my last haul intill neo sci fi!


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 15, 2008)

I ordered earlier; 
Alpha Girl Beauty Powder
Bonus Beat Lipglass
Lollipop Loving Lipstick and
Brush Cleanser. Cannot wait 'till it comes, I just went for standard delivery.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 15, 2008)

i cant beleive how many pages there are on this thread!!! and its only just appeared online this WEEK!! lol we are mad


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 15, 2008)

I know lol my mum thinks I need help already and I only started 'collecting' MAC 2 weeks ago. I said she should look at people's collections on the internet, my collection is very very tiny compared. Even though I've spent all my birthday money I saved. But there isn't really anything else I 'need' to buy, such as clothes, at the moment. A girl needs her MAC 'fix' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 15, 2008)

i a shopaholic anyway but it used to be clothes, now i buy make up more than anything else. I have been hauling for about 6 months solid so i think i now have everything i need so prob won't buy anything for a good while xxxx honest!!! need new clothes.


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 15, 2008)

I keep telling myself this is the last haul for a while, but I know once Naughty Nauticals is released I won't be able to help myself.

I used to be really into buying new bags but now it's makeup.


----------



## melliquor (Apr 15, 2008)

Is anybody else having problems with the site?  I am trying to order and it is taking forever....


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_btw does anybody knows if they sell the DUO lash glue adhesive stuff for lashes, at MAC counters? its ALWAYS out of stock online and i dont wanna get the lashes if i cant find a way to get the glue_

 

yeah hun they do... but they only send us like three at a time and they usually sell out in a day!  some counters may even give you a small amount in a tester pot if you buy lashes from them and they are out of Duo... thats at the SAs discretion though.

otherwise try shu umeras glue... its really good too.  

hope everyone gets to order what they want from H 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but from reading ur posts.... not to like make u guys spend more or anything- but Starlet Kiss is gooorrrgeous!  not many of u have ordered that! I wasnt planning on getting it either but couldnt resist it when I saw it.  its a really well pigmented pastel pink.  nothing like it in the perm line... just an observation though


----------



## melliquor (Apr 15, 2008)

Finally was able to order.  I got...

Sock Hop l/g (backup)
Cult Fave l/g
Sugar Trance l/g 
Springsheen blush

I need to STOP buying makeup.  I don't need anything else.  I am buying nothing else for awhile.  I need to keep telling myself that.


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 15, 2008)

i get my duo lash adhesive on ebay (eye beauty) its way cheaper too xx


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 15, 2008)

Haha I could only afford trio 1 woohoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully it is still available when I get paid next week


----------



## Niquas Brain (Apr 15, 2008)

I added pretty much everything I wanted, which came up to over 100 quid, and I only recently had a haul... 

I ordered Lollipop Loving, Hollywood Nights, Sock Hop, Alpha Girl and Lola Devine.

I wanted to get Jardin Aires, but figured it might still be around next week (Hopefully), convinced myself the dual edge pencils I could do without by just using eyeshadow like I do anyway, and convinced myself I only wanted Trio 1 for the packaging (I hope I stay convinced!!)

I feel quite proud of my lack of haulage! 

Now everyone at work will hear me scream when the package arrives on my desk!


----------



## Shepherdess (Apr 15, 2008)

Yay I just got home from work! Im going to call in tomorrow and use my pro card to order:
-Lollipop loving (back up)
-Black funk/ PopBlue Duo eyepencil
-Phone Me/ Text me
-Sock Hop l/g
-Style Minx l/g
-MSF Natural
-Fix +
-Sharkskin


----------



## Ang9000 (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shepherdess* 

 
_Yay I just got home from work! Im going to call in tomorrow and use my pro card to order:
-Lollipop loving (back up)
-Black funk/ PopBlue Duo eyepencil
-Phone Me/ Text me
-Sock Hop l/g
-Style Minx l/g
-MSF Natural
-Fix +
-Sharkskin_

 
Oooh, can you do that? I thought you couldn't use a pro card because its Selfridges exclusive


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 15, 2008)

Argh, I don't know whether or not to order a back-up of Alpha Girl. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_Argh, I don't know whether or not to order a back-up of Alpha Girl. Decisions, decisions!_

 
  If you have the money, yes


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 15, 2008)

I haven't even got Alpha Girl yet and I'm thinking of buying a back up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will next week if they're still in stock.


----------



## Patricia (Apr 15, 2008)

i can't believe we're not getting heatherette in my counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and spain's mac website hasn't got online shopping


----------



## Jot (Apr 15, 2008)

ahh i'm thinking i should have possibly got style minx and maybe hollywood nights- just seen in it some fotds looking fab, not sure if it would be too bright though....bit late for now i guess. so hard to be good


----------



## MsCocoa (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winnie* 

 
_I really wanted alpha girl beauty powder (because I love pinks and the packaging is awesome) but I swatched it on my skin last week and it just disappeared on me (nw25)...but there was a part of me that wanted to get it just for it's prettyness!_

 
Get it! I got smooth harmony to use as pressed powder throughout the day, it may be subtle but the effect I'll have pulling out that glossy pink compact is PRICELESS!

EDIT: Style Minx is gorgeous, you can always doctor it for a more subtle look or go for full on fuschia!


----------



## linziP123 (Apr 15, 2008)

i bought so much stuff, i can't believe how much money it cost- my excuse it that i just got a lot of birthday money!! I just couldn't resist the packaging!!
I ordered:
Lollipop loving lipstick
Soc Hop lipglass
Alpha Girl
Black and blue eyeliner
and also Viva Glam Special Edition lipglass
Fafi Totally it and Fun n sexy
Bronzer in Golden
Eyeshadow in Bronze
Moisturelush
and a brown eyeliner

Woah that looks a lot!


----------



## Winnie (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCocoa* 

 
_Get it! I got smooth harmony to use as pressed powder throughout the day, it may be subtle but the effect I'll have pulling out that glossy pink compact is PRICELESS!

EDIT: Style Minx is gorgeous, you can always doctor it for a more subtle look or go for full on fuschia!_

 
Haha, I love how we egg each other on! You're right though, the effect of the packaging is too awesome for words. 

Also, I agree Style Minx is quite wearable for the day and this is the same for Hollywood Nights. I wore Hollywood nights today, but toned down a little and just a bit of lip conditioner on top! Pretty!


----------



## justanotherchic (Apr 16, 2008)

I got both eyeshadow trios, Bonus Beat and Fleshpot!! Nothing else really appealed to me. I hope they come soon


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 16, 2008)

I wish I had payed for next day delivery now, it would have come tomorrow.


----------



## tigerli17 (Apr 16, 2008)

I caved and bought Jardin Aires, Bonus Beat and $$$$$ Yes (to add to trio 1 and lollipop loving) last night...I'm so bad...AND i'm going Portsmouth this weekend and hitting the CCO! I'm unstoppable! I'm going to get my bank account taken away from me if I carry on.


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 16, 2008)

I've given up on MAC's next day delivery - the last twice I've paid for it, I've been disappointed to find that my stuff took 2 days to arrive. I know that's hardly a disaster, but if you're paying for next day, that's what you should get. 

tigerli17, Jardin Aires is lovely - I'm so glad I got it!


----------



## *Modern~Miss* (Apr 16, 2008)

wooo i got...

all the lipsticks and lipglosses x2 apart from style minx and hollywood nights - i just got 1 each.
phone me / text me
nighthawk/ front row
fab orchard/ dash lily
jardin aires
pink pearl
trio 1 

i spent LOADS he he Love it!!!


----------



## tigerli17 (Apr 16, 2008)

ritchieramone, it better be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nah i'm sure it is. I wasn't sure as i've got Melon Pig and thought it might be a bit too much like that....then I thought what the hell, I've only got 4 pigments, the collection needs a boost!


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 16, 2008)

Ha! I have Melon as well but Jardin Aires is a more neutral colour. I think of Melon as being quite a pinkish yellow (and one of my very favourite pigments) so I don't think you'll find them too similar.


----------



## tigerli17 (Apr 16, 2008)

Excellent. I hate that, you buy something after you've spent ages torturing yourself convinced that you need it, you get it home and it's almost exactly like something you've got thats been staring at you in your room for the last few months.


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 16, 2008)

If anyone else ordered next day delivery does your order still say processing? =/


----------



## melliquor (Apr 16, 2008)

How long does it take when you do standard delivery?


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 16, 2008)

mine says in warehouse!! it better get out the warehouse and on the road to my house, im assuming it will come tomorrow, i reckon if i never got next day it would be monday before it comes. 
After my super spend on mac i went on american apparel and bought a skirt and dress, then bought loads of feminist books from amazon.i definitely have a problem!!!!


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_How long does it take when you do standard delivery?_

 
I usually get my standard delivery packages about 4 working days after ordering. I'm guessing the order I placed yesterday might arrive on Monday. I don't know how that compares to other people's experiences?


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 16, 2008)

Standard delivery takes about 3 - 4 days I think.


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_After my super spend on mac i went on american apparel and bought a skirt and dress, then bought loads of feminist books from amazon.i definitely have a problem!!!!_

 
I do the same kind of thing and start really ridiculous spending sprees, but I'm trying hard to rein myself in a bit. (No, it's not working!)

Recently, I've bought loads of (not particularly exciting or even 'useful') clothes, lots of Rocket Dog shoes and 4 Hell's Belles handbags, none of which I need, plus a shedload of make-up and other assorted junk. I've been feeling completely fed up recently as my husband has been ill and my dear little cat died and I've been using both things as an excuse to overspend to supposedly cheer myself up. I know it's stupid!


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I usually get my standard delivery packages about 4 working days after ordering. I'm guessing the order I placed yesterday might arrive on Monday. I don't know how that compares to other people's experiences?_

 
Yeah I've ordered things on tuesdays and not recieved them till the monday.


----------



## melliquor (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I usually get my standard delivery packages about 4 working days after ordering. I'm guessing the order I placed yesterday might arrive on Monday. I don't know how that compares to other people's experiences?_

 

That sucks... I was hoping it would come on Friday.  Oh well.  I knew I should have gotten next day delivery.  I can't wait to get Sugar Trance and Springsheen.


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I do the same kind of thing and start really ridiculous spending sprees, but I'm trying hard to rein myself in a bit. (No, it's not working!)

Recently, I've bought loads of (not particularly exciting or even 'useful') clothes, lots of Rocket Dog shoes and 4 Hell's Belles handbags, none of which I need, plus a shedload of make-up and other assorted junk. I've been feeling completely fed up recently as my husband has been ill and my dear little cat died and I've been using both things as an excuse to overspend to supposedly cheer myself up. I know it's stupid! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
God sounds just like me! i really enjoy shopping but worry its out of hand sometimes, i don't spend to far beyond my means but wonder how much cash i would have if i didn't buy useless things all the time. We should start a shopaholics anonymous group


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 16, 2008)

Is Pink Pearl pigment Limited Edition? It hasn't got the triangle next to it. I think I might go into my overdraft and buy the rest of the collection.... I get my next student loan in may.


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 16, 2008)

Pink Pearl is a pro pigment, so you could get it any time.


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 16, 2008)

Has everyone had their conformation email? I had an email yesterday saying I would get another email and it says on the MAC site within 24 hours, I know it's been under 24 hours but only by about 1 and a half hours. Maybe I'm just so excited to get it that I'm stressing something will go wrong and it won't come!!


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupmadb* 

 
_Has everyone had their conformation email? I had an email yesterday saying I would get another email and it says on the MAC site within 24 hours, I know it's been under 24 hours but only by about 1 and a half hours. Maybe I'm just so excited to get it that I'm stressing something will go wrong and it won't come!!_

 
You won't get another email till it's dispatched, I've always got the dispatch emails about 8pm on a night, that must be when Parcel line pick them all up. You'll probably get it tonight.


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 16, 2008)

sometimes i get the dispatch email after its been delivered
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quite useful.

well a cheery story for you all just looked out into my back garden, and some dirty scum has taken the hinges of the door of my garden hut with a screwdriver and stole our bikes, including my fiances new top of the range one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just waiting on the police coming pah!!!

anyway i think its shopping karma!!


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear that! I don't understand some people.


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_sometimes i get the dispatch email after its been delivered
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quite useful.

well a cheery story for you all just looked out into my back garden, and some dirty scum has taken the hinges of the door of my garden hut with a screwdriver and stole our bikes, including my fiances new top of the range one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just waiting on the police coming pah!!!

anyway i think its shopping karma!!_

 
That's awful


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 16, 2008)

That really is dreadful; I hope you can get it sorted out and get the bikes back safely.  An opportunistic theft is one thing (and a terrible one, obviously) but that's really something else.


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 16, 2008)

im totally fraked out at the thought of someone prowling my garden with a screwdriver, the thing is our garden is round an alleyway that hardly anyone knows about so they must have been in before checking it out eeeewww!, makes me feel so violated x


----------



## KawaiiPrincess (Apr 16, 2008)

I went back to Selfridges yesterday and additionally bought Hollywood Nights and Style Minx. I tried on both and had to have them. They are probably the best fuscia lipstick and lipglass out of all the ones in my collection. So now I have all the lipglasses and 2 lipsticks(including Lollipop Loving). I have to say I officially love this collection


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 16, 2008)

My order still says processing even though its next day delivery..and they've taken the money from my bank. I hope I get it tomorrow :/


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 16, 2008)

sorry to hear about that girl about town 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 some people are complete ass holes! me mam used to ride her bike all over for exercise and she was goin to the post office, the woman wouldnt let her take it in the shop, so she had to leave it outside for 2 seconds.. it got nicked!!! i hope the woman who worked in the post office felt like shit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i really want hollywood nights now!!! everyones saying how lovely it is.. i own about 5 hot pinks but a girl cant have too many pink lipsticks  it will probs be sold out by the time i get more money though


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 16, 2008)

Grr I think I'm kind of regretting getting Bonus Beat- I knew I should've got Sock Hop. Oh well I'll have to see when it arrives what it's like.


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupmadb* 

 
_Grr I think I'm kind of regretting getting Bonus Beat- I knew I should've got Sock Hop. Oh well I'll have to see when it arrives what it's like._

 
Did you get fleshpot to go with it?
I got both and I'm thinking about buying backups because fleshpot and bonus beat together looks so gorgeous.


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesseVanity* 

 
_Did you get fleshpot to go with it?
I got both and I'm thinking about buying backups because fleshpot and bonus beat together looks so gorgeous._

 
Nope Lollipop Loving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did have Sock Hop in my basket and then saw a swatch and thought it looked too orange so decided to get Bonus Beat. Now I don't think that looks very nice =/ Ah well, it's just so hard when you haven't tried them in r/l.


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 16, 2008)

thats shocking theives really should have their hands cut off!!!

anyway back to heatherette im glad i bought all the lip colours, alll the lippys in this collection were made for me colour wise , i feel like i don't need to buy any more lipsticks/glosses for a good while. im worried i will like them too much and never be able to get anthing like them again xxxxx


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 16, 2008)

I know, I wish it hadnt just been a selfridges exclusive because I would have loved to have gone into MAC and got a heatherette makeover and seen everything in person before I bought them. Bonus beat is stll pretty on it's own as a nude lip though or over any colour, I'm sure you'll like it.


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesseVanity* 

 
_I know, I wish it hadnt just been a selfridges exclusive because I would have loved to have gone into MAC and got a heatherette makeover and seen everything in person before I bought them. Bonus beat is stll pretty on it's own as a nude lip though or over any colour, I'm sure you'll like it._

 
Same, it'd have been so much better. Yes I hope I do like it, it's just I'd heard how well Sock Hop went with Lollipop Loving but saw a swatch and thought it looked too orangey but seeing others I really want it. Hah, but I guess that's the whole problem; everytime you get a little bit you want more.


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 16, 2008)

I wish I could get Lollipop loving to work for me..it just doesn't show up


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesseVanity* 

 
_Did you get fleshpot to go with it?
I got both and I'm thinking about buying backups because fleshpot and bonus beat together looks so gorgeous._

 
I was thinking about getting another bonus beat and maybe a fleshpot, but I think I'll wait till I get it just to mke sure I like it. I just hope it's still in stock then. I know you can get fleshpot from the pro line but I want the cute packaging. 

Does anyone know of a similar lipgloss to bonus beat? Just incase it sells out and I love it.

Oh and I got the MAC email for Heatherette this afternoon, so I don't think it will be long before things start selling out.


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 16, 2008)

c -thru is similar to bonus beat i think, i got the heatherette email too if we relied on that we would miss out on collections xx


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I was thinking about getting another bonus beat and maybe a fleshpot, but I think I'll wait till I get it just to mke sure I like it. I just hope it's still in stock then. I know you can get fleshpot from the pro line but I want the cute packaging. 

Does anyone know of a similar lipgloss to bonus beat? Just incase it sells out and I love it.

Oh and I got the MAC email for Heatherette this afternoon, so I don't think it will be long before things start selling out._

 
I have a feeling fleshpot and bonus beat wont sell out so fast as the others, just because there not so bright as the other colours. On the US site I think they still have bonus beat avaliable now.


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 16, 2008)

It would've been fab if the Heatherette range had done makeup cases. Pink tackiness haha.

Yes JesseVanity Bonus Beat is the only one left. Maybe that's why I'm a bit unsure of it now, but I shouldn't really 'follow the crowd' I guess lol.


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupmadb* 

 
_It would've been fab if the Heatherette range had done makeup cases. Pink tackiness haha._

 
Yesss, I so would have bought one. IMO the fafi cases were ugly.


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 16, 2008)

I might take some pictures of my MAC collection so far (or perhaps just a haul from the past two weeks where I've just started collecting MAC) once my Heatherette stuff comes..if it ever does. It still says 'In Warehouse'.

Although my 'collection' is teeny-tiny compared to others on here, but I guess I've only been to the MAC store once and ordered online once (for Heatherette).


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 16, 2008)

My order has been dispatched


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 16, 2008)

Yay just checked my account and so has mine, although no email and not able to track order yet. Cannot wait!!


----------



## Winnie (Apr 16, 2008)

I went back into Birmingham Selfridges today and after much deliberation and also help from one of the MAs (who was wonderfully helpful) I ended up buying Alpha girl! Which I realised did show up on me after all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All their lipsticks had sold out and out of the lipglasses only bonus beat and style minx was left! So I would probably get your backups of your lipsticks/glasses online now If you can before they are sold out too.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Apr 16, 2008)

I really like Sock Hop with Fleshpot-any lighter lipglasses seem to make it too light for me but this combo really works.

Fleshpot was my only love from this collection so I just ordered a backup of this and sock Hop today (also ordered shale and paradisco e/s)

xx


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 16, 2008)

I just tracked my order and it is showing up as next day delivery even though I didn't pay for it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It did the last time I ordered something too


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 16, 2008)

It's saying that for me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder if ours is in the same van together lol. Mine says it's in Southampton at the moment.


----------



## Jot (Apr 16, 2008)

yay mine is dispatched and also in southampton. thinking i should have got style minx but only decided after i'd put my order in! can't face paying even more postage.
At least i'll get my goodies in time for my night out tomorrow 
xx


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 16, 2008)

mines next day too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wooo i think they are being nice to us because of the long wait lol.. or they saw us complaining on here!

i was actually abit pissed off that i had to wait til monday.. but hopefully its i get it tomorrow


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i was actually abit pissed off that i had to wait til monday.. but hopefully its i get it tomorrow_

 
I was too even though I could have payed for next day delivery.

So excited now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was trying not to get too excited because I was going to have to wait all weekend for it.


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 16, 2008)

yay got a dispatch email, my package is in southhampton too xxxxx


----------



## melliquor (Apr 16, 2008)

Mine still says In Warehouse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... does that mean that I might not get my stuff?  I ordered Sugar Trance and it is sold out now.  They have already taken the money out of my account though.

Last year, I ordered one of the summer trend bags and when I got my delivery it was missing... and when I called to tell them, it was sold out already.  I am so bloody worried they are going to do the same thing to me now.  I was hoping to get free next day delivery like everybody else.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hate Mac online.  They f***** SUCK.


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 16, 2008)

Mine also says next day delivery (which I didn't pay for) and it's sitting in Southampton. makeupmadb, you're probably right about all our stuff being in the same van!


----------



## Winnie (Apr 16, 2008)

I hope you guys get your stuff tomorrow...I can't wait to see your hauls and what you make of them!


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 16, 2008)

Lollipop loving is out of stock, that was quick!


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_Mine also says next day delivery (which I didn't pay for) and it's sitting in Southampton. makeupmadb, you're probably right about all our stuff being in the same van! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I know it's quite funny to think they would be! Can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit//
Luceuk I just noticed that! Woah.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 16, 2008)

im so glad i got lollipop loving before it sold out!!! i knew it would be the first


----------



## Ang9000 (Apr 16, 2008)

Alpha Girl is now sold out too!


----------



## nunu (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_sometimes i get the dispatch email after its been delivered
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quite useful.

well a cheery story for you all just looked out into my back garden, and some dirty scum has taken the hinges of the door of my garden hut with a screwdriver and stole our bikes, including my fiances new top of the range one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just waiting on the police coming pah!!!

anyway i think its shopping karma!!_

 
I'm sorry about that, but don't worry karma is a bitch!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 16, 2008)

omg i cant beleive how fast its selling!!! 2 items sold out already and it only came out tuesday :|


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 17, 2008)

I was going to buy a backup of Alpha Girl if I liked it, oh well at least I got one.

My package says on van awaiting delivery


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 17, 2008)

Yay my package has arrived!! Just about to open it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope you all get yours soon girls (or have already) !


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I was hoping to get free next day delivery like everybody else.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think it's possible that you still might. Until mine was changed from 'in warehouse' and was actually dispatched, it still said standard delivery. Fingers crossed!

That's pretty dreadful about the mix-up with the bag and it then being sold out - I'm not surprised you were furious. I would have thought under those circumstances they should have tried their hardest to find another one from somewhere else rather than just say too bad.


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 17, 2008)

Melliquor if they have taken the money im sure sugar trance will be in your package, im waiting pateintly for my package, even though i paid for next day delivery.The dude that delivers my mac stuff thinks im a shopaholic maniac, he always gives me funny looks every time he hands a wee black box over lol im just waiting for him today , scared to go for a shower incase it comes xxx


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 17, 2008)

Ha ha! I'm glad that I don't have to face the delivery man all the time; I get most parcels delivered to work and whoever is at the security gate accepts them/ signs for them etc. It's still embarrassing how often one of the janitors comes upstairs to my desk saying "_Another_ parcel for you?!" though.


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 17, 2008)

I haven't tried Alpha Girl yet (though it looks lovely) but I've tried lollipop loving and it is lovely and glazed. I do wish I got sock hop but I got Bonus Beat and I think it'll go better with a golden lipstick I have.


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_Lollipop loving is out of stock, that was quick!_

 
And now it's back in stock already!


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 17, 2008)

yeah just saw lollipop loving is back on! anyway im totally orange because put fake tan on last night lol so better go wash it off before the mac guy who already thinks im a weirdo comes xx everyone enjoy your hauls , i will prob post a fotd later with all my new goodies x


----------



## melliquor (Apr 17, 2008)

Called and it is has been despatched but I didn't get next day delivery. I should either have it tomorrow or Monday. I am happy now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I can't wait to get Sugar Trance and my new blush.


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Called and it is has been despatched but I didn't get next day delivery. I should either have it tomorrow or Monday. I am happy now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I can't wait to get Sugar Trance and my new blush._

 
Congrats ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which blush did you get, a heatherette one?


----------



## melliquor (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupmadb* 

 
_Congrats ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which blush did you get, a heatherette one?_

 
I already hauled Heatherette at Selfridges and bought both Beauty Powders.  I love Alpha Girl.  I ordered a backup of Sock Hop and I got Springsheen.  I love blushes.


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 17, 2008)

I love Springsheen it's one of my favourite blushes. 

I wonder why some of us got next day delivery for free and ohers didn't, it's weird.


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 17, 2008)

Lollipop Loving is sold out again! Anyway, I need to go now, speak to you all later!


----------



## melliquor (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I love Springsheen it's one of my favourite blushes. 

I wonder why some of us got next day delivery for free and ohers didn't, it's weird._

 
Don't know... I am wondering if you spent over a certain amount.  I only spent £44.50 then shipping.  I knew I should have gotten the next day delivery.  

I read the reviews on Springsheen and I think it will suit me.  I want a peachy colour.  I have so many pink blushes but only 2 that are peach.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I love Springsheen it's one of my favourite blushes. 
_

 
I agree, this is my blush for every day!


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_Don't know... I am wondering if you spent over a certain amount. I only spent £44.50 then shipping. I knew I should have gotten the next day delivery._

 
It can't be because I spent exactly £44.50 as well, and then paid £4 postage (which came to £48.50)


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 17, 2008)

my package arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 woo im soo happy with what i got, they look so much prettier in real life.
I want more now


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 17, 2008)

My package isn't here yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fleshpot is sold out now, I wish I'd ordered two now.


----------



## Winnie (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I read the reviews on Springsheen and I think it will suit me. I want a peachy colour. I have so many pink blushes but only 2 that are peach._

 
You'll love this, I do!


----------



## Jot (Apr 17, 2008)

got my package too. so exciting. wish i'd ordered style minx - might do anyway x


----------



## Niquas Brain (Apr 17, 2008)

oooo mines gone from Southampton to Newbury and is in the van!! I hope someone at work manages to get it to me, I work in a huge building and am only a temp... OOOO

Is the MAC warehouse in Southampton? Thats not far from me!


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 17, 2008)

Mine is still out jaunting around in the van, but I'm sure it will arrive soon. In my haste to get my order through, I forgot to check the delivery address so it's going to my parents' house - they had better be in this afternoon!


----------



## Niquas Brain (Apr 17, 2008)

Alpha Girl seems to be back in stock online.


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 17, 2008)

I love everything! Fleshpot is my favourite. So gorgeous, if it comes back in stock I'm going to order it and a few Bonus Beats and Alpha Girl as back ups.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 17, 2008)

i just tried on fleshpot.. makes me look like a corpse!!! but i put sock hop ligplass on top and its gorgeous


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm just going to go out now but when I come back I'll post some pics of my teeny MAC collection, but I'm going to do it as a haul instead as it's all from today (online) and then when I went to the MAC store once a couple of weeks ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you all get yours if you haven't already


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Apr 17, 2008)

I recieved my trio 1 and OMG i love it :O the packaging is soooo nice. I really want more now but I cant afford it haha. I really hope it is still availble next week.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_I recieved my trio 1 and OMG i love it :O the packaging is soooo nice. I really want more now but I cant afford it haha. I really hope it is still availble next week._

 
im exactly the same!!! i want more


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 17, 2008)

Why do MAC tease us like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want more too ! I sound greedy now lol.


----------



## Niquas Brain (Apr 17, 2008)

I just tried my buys on, WOW I usually end up not liking at least one thing that much, but its all lovely!! 

Lola Devine is really pretty!

I might grab Jardin Aires next week as it's limited, I'm tempted by the dual edge pencils aswell.

I was a bit unsure about hollywood nights, but wow! gorgeous!


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 17, 2008)

........


----------



## catz1ct (Apr 17, 2008)

I put my very small order in yesterday so waiting for it to come up.


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 17, 2008)

Got my gorgeous haul i can honestly say i love everything, surprisingly i really love bonus beat and fleshpot, i nearly never bothered with them, style minx is amazing too its so intense bluey fuchia looks really different from the pics. my fave combo is lollipop loving with bonus beat over it , looks fab!!! was just in boots and kept looking at my lips in the mirrors lol xxx


----------



## nunu (Apr 17, 2008)

i didn't get my stuff yet


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 17, 2008)

i paid for next day delivery xx


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 17, 2008)

i paid for standard deliv and it came up as next day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol it happened for a few others too


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 17, 2008)

Happened to me too, it has the last twice I've ordered something.


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 18, 2008)

Yes I paid for standard too and got next day, it made me even more pleased I'd got stuff


----------



## catz1ct (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks like I got next day too! Love this lipstick.


----------



## c00ki312 (Apr 18, 2008)

and the funny thing is after all the waiting i couldnt be bothered to order anything! naught nauticals looks more appealing ooh the blues!


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Apr 18, 2008)

I got next day delivery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -My last order when I actually paid for next day delivery it didn't arrive for 4 days!!


----------



## Jot (Apr 18, 2008)

i gave in an bought style minx from someone in the usa x


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 18, 2008)

ha ha i knew you would, its so gorgeous though xx


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 18, 2008)

........


----------



## nunu (Apr 18, 2008)

i still didn't get my stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am _still_ waiting for heatherete hahaha

hopefully i'll get it by Monday


----------



## klams jam (Apr 19, 2008)

I LOVE alpha girl. It's so pretty, and makes such a nice neutral face. I wasn't going to get it at first but the swatches made it look reallly pretty. Also I get the awesome compact!

I was going to get one of the trios but I have really similar colours to all the shadows, and felt it would be a bit of a waste of money!

I got Lollipop loving and the purple and brown pencils too. So pretty!

(I also got Rue D'bois, Humid and Club. OMG club is AMAZING!)


----------



## Susanne (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_i still didn't get my stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am still waiting for heatherete hahaha

hopefully i'll get it by Monday_

 
Oh no, I can feel for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cross my fingers you will get it on Monday.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesseVanity* 

 
_I prefer smooth harmony to alpha girl, I wore it tonight and I loved it. I don't think I'd use it as an all over bronzer though as it's quite dark for me but I used it on my cheeks with verve-acious ipp from fafi over the top. 

I also tried costa chic with sock hop over the top and I loved that too, thats what I was hoping lollipop loving would be like._

 
I love both. Alpha Girl is great for every day - such a soft color. I wear Smooth Harmony if I go out or want a bronzer.


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 19, 2008)

I love Alpha Girl too it looks great I have St Tropez tan on and it really looks nice and glowy. I was going to buy a back up but it's sold out now


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 19, 2008)

.......


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 19, 2008)

i looooove smooth harmony too, its so bronzy and glowy on me xxxx


----------



## Claire84 (Apr 20, 2008)

My order still hasn't bloody arrived.  I think it is sitting at the courier's in Belfast at the moment, so I have my fingers crossed that it'll be delievered tomorrow!  I ordered it on Tues and it was upgraded (according to the tracking system) to next day delivery, yet it still ain't here.  Ths joys of living in N.Ireland.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Claire84* 

 
_My order still hasn't bloody arrived.  I think it is sitting at the courier's in Belfast at the moment, so I have my fingers crossed that it'll be delievered tomorrow!  I ordered it on Tues and it was upgraded (according to the tracking system) to next day delivery, yet it still ain't here.  Ths joys of living in N.Ireland. _

 
Waiting will be worth it


----------



## makeupmadb (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm struggling for Alpha Girl to show up for me =/ I'm an NC20 too so quite pale skin.


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupmadb* 

 
_I'm struggling for Alpha Girl to show up for me =/ I'm an NC20 too so quite pale skin._

 
I'm NC20 but have fake tan on at the moment, I hope it shows up on me when I don't.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupmadb* 

 
_I'm struggling for Alpha Girl to show up for me =/ I'm an NC20 too so quite pale skin._

 
I am NC 25 and think Alpha Girl is a lovely color for me!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 20, 2008)

i dont think alpha girl shows up so much either... and im like NW20 right now
i only like it coz of the packaging lol


----------



## Winnie (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm NW25 and the colour isn't so obvious on me either but you can sort of tell it's there, I think the slight shimmer in it helps! I don't wear it on it's own anyway.


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 21, 2008)

........


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 21, 2008)

i use my 116 blush brush


----------



## Winnie (Apr 21, 2008)

I've been using the 168.


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 21, 2008)

i've been using the 168 with alpha girl i use the 187 with with sooth harmony because it needs a lighter hand, i love them both im nc25/30 and alpha girl is nice glowy pale pink on me, i layer it on though xxx


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 21, 2008)

.........


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 21, 2008)

I've tried a few different brushes with Alpha Girl - 129, 187 and 182 - but I haven't had great results with any of them. I'm NW15 and it doesn't show up all that well unless I put a lot on. However, it would be fair to say that I'm incompetent with any kind of blush and often end up looking as if I've scorched my cheeks!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm NC15 and it's perfect for me! I either apply it lightly over the whole cheek and then do my usual blush (hipness, blushbaby, whatever) or use it as bit heavier as a blush on it's own right... either way works well for me!


----------



## nunu (Apr 21, 2008)

my parcel is still not here!! It's killing me LOL i wana play with my stuff!!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_my parcel is still not here!! It's killing me LOL i wana play with my stuff!!_

 

how come its takin so long :O when did you order it?


----------



## Claire84 (Apr 24, 2008)

Well I finally got my order on Tuesday, and I'm LOVING Melrose Mood and Starlet Kiss (and I like Bonus Beat too), but I'm a bit clueless when it comes to Hollywood Nights, Style Minx, Sock Hop and Lollipop Lovin.  They just look weird on me.  I'm tanned with platinum blonde hair and blue eyes - any ideas on how to make them work?


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 24, 2008)

i wearing hollywood nights on its own at the moment with a flick of black eyeliner and im blonde with green eyes, i'll post a fotd on saturday, because i'll be all dressed up to go out x


----------



## Claire84 (Apr 24, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing it, cos it is a beautiful colour and I want to be able to wear it.  Maybe I just need to go with a lighter hand with it?


----------



## Niquas Brain (Apr 25, 2008)

I really like Hollywood Nights, I don't often wear such a bold lippy.

I've just been wearing it with a neutral eyeshadow and some black eyeliner like Girl About Town.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesseVanity* 

 
_I wear NW20 and alpha girl shows up on me even though I thought it wouldn't. What brushes is everyone using to apply it? I've been using my 129 and it shows up, but when I use my 187 it's not as vibrant._

 
  Same here! I recommend the 129 for the BP. The 187 is great for MSFs.


----------



## nunu (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_how come its takin so long :O when did you order it?_

 
I have no idea why it's taking tooo long! I ordered it on the 15th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the status still states that it's in the warehouse


----------



## JesseVanity (Apr 26, 2008)

.........


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 26, 2008)

im actually gonna buy another 4-5 things next week lol even though i said i didnt want much anymore because the long wait put me off... but i only want 3 things from naughty nauticals and i already have a dazzleglass so i reckon more heatherette would be great!


----------



## Turbokittykat (Apr 27, 2008)

I missed Fafi and Heatherette because I couldn't afford anything. Now the things I wanted are sold out on the web site. I suppose I should take that as a sign that it wasn't meant to be. I'm certainly not paying eBay prices for it.


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 28, 2008)

I well pissed of i waas steaming drunk on a night out and lost my fleshpot lippy, its my fave as well boo!!!! x


----------



## Ang9000 (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh no, that sucks!! At least you can still get it from the Pro stores, just without the pretty pink packaging


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_I well pissed of i waas steaming drunk on a night out and lost my fleshpot lippy, its my fave as well boo!!!! x_

 
ill probably throw a tantrum if that happened to me

everytime i go out drinking i come back.. then the next morning i rush up to check my bag to see if my lippies still in, i dont care about my phone or anything lol


----------



## Susanne (Apr 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_I well pissed of i waas steaming drunk on a night out and lost my fleshpot lippy, its my fave as well boo!!!! x_

 
  Oops... I never take my favourite MAC stuff out of my home... If it is once here, there is no chance to escape!!


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_ill probably throw a tantrum if that happened to me

everytime i go out drinking i come back.. then the next morning i rush up to check my bag to see if my lippies still in, i dont care about my phone or anything lol_

 
haha thats what i get for being a drunken lush!! i thought of phoning the place and asking if it was found lol xxxx


----------

